# Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2014



## Dan (1 Fev 2014 às 00:14)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2014 às 18:28)

Dia com vento moderado com rajadas, aguaceiros esporádicos com 2,7mm de acumulação. Máxima de 10,4ºC. Rajada máxima de 52,6 km/h. A mínima é a actual temperatura de 7,1ºC.


----------



## talingas (1 Fev 2014 às 18:41)

Para quem não gosta de "frio" e vento hoje foi um dia agreste. Não é que a temperatura tenha estado baixa, e verdade é que também não esteve muito alta, mas ainda assim o maior culpado foi o vento, a sensação térmica andou muito baixa todo o dia. 10,1ºC Tmax. À semelhança do que disse o SpiderVV, aguaceiros muito esporádicos, coisa pouca mesmo. 6,5ºC Tactual.


----------



## actioman (1 Fev 2014 às 20:05)

Por Elvas também a mesma coisa, dia em que o vento do quadrante WNW-NW marcou presença constante! 

Na rua e à sombra não se podia andar! 

A rajada máxima foi de 46,7 km/h pelas 11h48. A máxima é foi de 12,7°C pelas 14h46. A precipitação total acumulada foi de 1,8mm e caiu praticamente todas durante a madrugada à passagem da instabilidade que nos afectou de Noroeste para Sudoeste.

Neste momento o vento já acalmou e a temperatura vai descendo a bom ritmo, registo neste momento 6,7ºC que é a mínima do dia.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2014 às 20:08)

2,7ºC a 670m, as cotas devem estar já bem baixas comparado ao início do dia. Por aqui 6,2ºC a descer. 6,2ºC também no brinquedo da Auriol que vai variando entre os 6,1 e os 6,2.


----------



## talingas (1 Fev 2014 às 20:25)

Por aqui já registo 4,6°C.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Fev 2014 às 20:30)

8ºc


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Fev 2014 às 01:22)

2,9ºC, em descida lenta. Depende imenso do vento e do seu rumo, basta mudar para o quadrante leste e intensificar um pouco que logo sobe a temperatura.


----------



## Agreste (2 Fev 2014 às 12:30)

O tal dia... 60 anos depois não podemos dizer que esta tarde vai cair neve ao nível do mar no Algarve.


----------



## actioman (2 Fev 2014 às 18:53)

Neste momento já registo 6,8º C.

A máxima foi de 11º C (15h33) e a mínima de 2,2º C (07h18).


----------



## Agreste (2 Fev 2014 às 21:20)

Guilhim, Faro hoje pela manhã...


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2014 às 21:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens a enfeitarem o céu.

Máxima: 14.6ºC
mínima: 4.7ºC
actual: 6.9ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Fev 2014 às 22:29)

3.6ºc


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Fev 2014 às 22:37)

7,9ºc


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2014 às 22:39)

Boa noite, 

Algum frio marca presença esta noite ...


----------



## PedroMAR (2 Fev 2014 às 23:30)

Temperatura
2 °C

Vento(km/h)
0


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Fev 2014 às 00:06)

A subir, a subir.... 4.3ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Fev 2014 às 00:46)

Boa por aqui inicio de madrugada fria...

Céu coberto!!

Temp_Actual: *5.2ºC *sem vento... Não estava á espera de uma temperatura tão baixa!!

O mar já faz barulho!!


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2014 às 00:48)

Estremoz .... 5,9 ºC e a subir. 

Começa agora a chegar a primeira nebulosidade, associada ao ramo quente do sistema frontal. Paulatinamente, a temperatura vai subindo com o início da precipitação ao longo da madrugada; já não se espera que a temperatura volte a descer antes da passagem da *superfície frontal fria*.

A temperatura mínima esta noite até agora foi de 5,8 ºC.

*EDIT *(Actualização à 01h47): 6,2 ºC


----------



## Sulman (3 Fev 2014 às 01:43)

Arraiolos. 

Mínima de 3.4º às 0h15

Actual 5.7º


----------



## actioman (3 Fev 2014 às 02:32)

Por aqui me despeço com 4,8 C.
A minima foi de 4,5 C pelas 01h19.

Por enquanto ainda não sobe de forma significante.


----------



## talingas (3 Fev 2014 às 03:35)

Chove agora com 5,2°C. Será que pela manhã a serra nos revelará alguma surpresa?...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Fev 2014 às 05:12)

talingas disse:


> Chove agora com 5,2°C. Será que pela manhã a serra nos revelará alguma surpresa?...



Esperemos que sim!!! chove, chove, chove com 4.7ºC


----------



## PedroMAR (3 Fev 2014 às 07:23)

Ainda rendeu 2.0mm


----------



## ecobcg (3 Fev 2014 às 09:31)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a madrugada rendeu 4,2mm.
Neste momento o céu já está limpo e, até final do dia, já não deve chover mais.
Sigo com 12,7ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Fev 2014 às 09:42)

Bom dia aqui no Algarve a madrugada rendeu entre 1 mm em Aljezur e os 7 mm em Almancil (esta localidade parece o penico do Algarve este ano).

Em relação ás prespectiva aqui para o sul, creio que Quarta e Quinta pode rendeu o equivalente a esta madrugada e depois no inicio da próxima semana veremos o que acontece !


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2014 às 11:37)

Portalegre/S.Mamede/Marvão: alguma nebulosidade com possibilidade de precipitação nos próximos 30 minutos...


----------



## trovoadas (3 Fev 2014 às 11:56)

Que belo sol tem estado esta manhã! Algumas nuvens a aparecerem agora mas a não incomodorar muito o nosso amigo. Vento fraco de noroeste e temperatura nos 14/15ºc (termómetro do carro)

Durante a noite ainda choveu qualquer coisa talvez entre os 7-10mm aqui nesta zona.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2014 às 12:33)

Relatos de neve em Marvão!


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2014 às 12:42)

Cá mais em baixo a temperatura acabou de cair, 5*C na minha estação.


----------



## talingas (3 Fev 2014 às 12:42)

Até eu me admirava se desta vez não tivesse caído pelo menos um simples farrapo..


----------



## Sulman (3 Fev 2014 às 12:52)

Por volta das 3:30h caiu um aguaceiro moderado com gelo misturado na chuva, que se desfazia pouco tempo depois de cair no chão! não era granizo. Temperatura rondava os 4º


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2014 às 13:51)

Mais uma célula a aproximar se, vamos lá ver.


----------



## Agreste (3 Fev 2014 às 15:39)

Um dia vou conseguir entender a razão de ligarem o aquecimento nos serviços públicos de Faro transformando-os em estufas... biblioteca, centro de emprego, junta de freguesia. 

Tarde de céu nublado mas agradável, pelo menos para mim.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Fev 2014 às 18:52)

Tmax. 8.6ºC (13.51 h.)
Tmin. 4.4ºC (00.47 h.)
Actual 5.9ºC Vento modelado de Oeste. P. 1013 hPa

Regime de aguaceiros, pelo menos dois com granizo (na cidade), até ás 14h.

Nuvens baixas até ao meio da manhã, com nevoeiro, vento forte e 2ºC no alto de S.Mamede.

Por informações que obtive, nevou por volta das 13h. em Marvão sem acumular.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Fev 2014 às 19:37)

Agreste disse:


> Um dia vou conseguir entender a razão de ligarem o aquecimento nos serviços públicos de Faro transformando-os em estufas... biblioteca, centro de emprego, junta de freguesia.
> 
> Tarde de céu nublado mas agradável, pelo menos para mim.



 tas tu e eu...mas ao contrário de ti acho que nunca vou conseguir descobrir. Quando se fala tanto em cortar nas "gorduras" do estado se calhar era uma situação a ter em conta mas lá está devem ser uns míseros trocos quando o que se fala aqui é de milhões

Hoje os 6MW de Apra(Loulé) chegaram mesmo aos 6MW, sendo que até teve que cortar na potência pois o parque está limitado a essa mesma. Foram quase 3 horinhas a "bombar" para essa malta estoirar no AC 
As nuvens da tarde também vieram quebrar o ritmo, que emplastros!


----------



## Agreste (3 Fev 2014 às 21:35)

Eu percebo que sendo salas relativamente grandes quando chegas de manhã esteja frio lá dentro mas não é pra ter aquilo ligado às 2 da tarde. Eu vim da rua, entrei, esperei o tempo que tive esperar mas já estava a transpirar. 

Perdi um pôr-do-sol bem bonito por não ter máquina fotográfica nem o telemóvel... entre um cumulonimbus mediocris e altoestratos formaram-se belas cortinas de luz.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Fev 2014 às 21:53)

7,2ºC e pelo radar parece que vem chuva a caminho....


----------



## talingas (3 Fev 2014 às 22:03)

Por aqui vai chovendo, agora com 4,8°C. Vento rodou para sul.


----------



## Agreste (3 Fev 2014 às 22:56)

o Arome não tem precipitação aqui pra baixo no dia de amanhã. O IPMA coloca chuva portanto teremos de aguardar...


----------



## talingas (3 Fev 2014 às 23:14)

Ai se estivessem menos uns 3°C...


----------



## Elvas-Badajoz (3 Fev 2014 às 23:20)

talingas disse:


> Ai se estivessem menos uns 3°C...



Olá boa noite

Sou espanhol, da eurocidade Elvas-Badajoz
Achas que pode estar a nevar na Serra de Sao Mamede?


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2014 às 23:28)

talingas disse:


> Ai se estivessem menos uns 3°C...



Pronto  começou a entrar nebulosidade e a temperatura inverteu-se, pulando dos 6,2 ºC para os 6,6 ºC ...


----------



## talingas (3 Fev 2014 às 23:42)

Elvas-Badajoz disse:


> Olá boa noite
> 
> Sou espanhol, da eurocidade Elvas-Badajoz
> Achas que pode estar a nevar na Serra de Sao Mamede?



Não digo que não, mas só mesmo aí a partir dos 900m diria eu. Mas acumulação duvido mesmo. Caem talvez uns farrapos pontuais. (mas isto é tudo pura especulação ) Edit: Já agora bem vindo ao forum! 



Gerofil disse:


> Pronto  começou a entrar nebulosidade e a temperatura inverteu-se, pulando dos 6,2 ºC para os 6,6 ºC ...



Aqui estagnou nos 5,0ºC/5,1ºC, mas vai chuviscando...


----------



## Elvas-Badajoz (3 Fev 2014 às 23:49)

talingas disse:


> Não digo que não, mas só mesmo aí a partir dos 900m diria eu. Mas acumulação duvido mesmo. Caem talvez uns farrapos pontuais. (mas isto é tudo pura especulação ) Edit: Já agora bem vindo ao forum!
> 
> Aqui estagnou nos 5,0ºC/5,1ºC, mas vai chuviscando...



Obrigado pela explicaçao

Aqui em Badajoz temos 6,5 graus e tb chuviscando

É possivel que durante a noite neve em Sao Mamede sim.


----------



## vitoreis (3 Fev 2014 às 23:51)

Vista do fim de tarde no Cerro de São Miguel:


----------



## Agreste (3 Fev 2014 às 23:59)

Era esse o por-do-sol que eu queria ter apanhado em Faro.


----------



## vitoreis (4 Fev 2014 às 00:04)

Agreste disse:


> Era esse o por-do-sol que eu queria ter apanhado em Faro.


Nã... foi mesmo de cima do geodésico! Com um ventinho norte de cortar a respiração  (mas uns agradáveis 10,5º no termómetro do carro)


----------



## Aurélio (4 Fev 2014 às 00:39)

Alguém me explique como é que esta estação do Patação tem 100 mm acumulados durante o mês de Janeiro !

Todos nós sabemos que com excepção do dia 17 Janeiro, todos os restantes dias foram de pouca precipitação .....
As zonas da Serra não tem mais do que 70 mm ....
E depois aparece esta estação a 2 km de Faro que tem mais do dobro da precipitação de Faro segundo a OGIMET embora falte os dados do dia 17 mm que acumulou mais do que uns 17 mm no máximo ...

Não tenho qualquer dúvida de que este valor está errado ... 

Link: 

http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43

PS: Não é a primeira vez que esta estação regista muito mais que as outras estações já o ano passado em Março aconteceu o mesmo ...
Adorei esta run do GFS ...


----------



## Agreste (4 Fev 2014 às 10:36)

Manhã de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2014 às 13:37)

Alta da cidade: vento médio forte, com rajadas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Fev 2014 às 14:55)

Chuva fraca e vento a aumentar de intensidade!


----------



## Agreste (4 Fev 2014 às 15:06)

Céu nublado mas sem chuva.


----------



## talingas (4 Fev 2014 às 16:24)

Mantendo o que disse o SpiderVV, vento médio forte, com rajadas, mas adicionando agora também a chuva forte.


----------



## PedroMAR (4 Fev 2014 às 16:25)

Por aqui já chove


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Fev 2014 às 17:11)

Por aqui teima em não chover, a chuva esta a passar toda a norte de Serpa....
O mesmo de sempre...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2014 às 18:01)

A zona do Patacão deve ser a mais chuvosa do Algarve. Esta tarde, fui à Guia passei pelo Patacão, uma valente carga de água e vento forte, quando voltei novamente uma chuvada no Patacão  e depois só voltei apanhar chuva já quase em Olhão. Mas mal molhou o chão por aqui.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Fev 2014 às 18:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A zona do Patacão deve ser a mais chuvosa do Algarve. Esta tarde, fui à Guia passei pelo Patacão, uma valente carga de água e vento forte, quando voltei novamente uma chuvada no Patacão  e depois só voltei apanhar chuva já quase em Olhão. Mas mal molhou o chão por aqui.



Já não é de agora essa fama...deve de estar aí a resposta para o * Aurélio*

Por aqui apanhei um valente aguaceiro acerca de meia hora com água muito
grada, ainda criou uns bons riachos na estrada mas foi sol de pouca dura e depois acalmou tudo.


----------



## Agreste (4 Fev 2014 às 18:58)

Aguaceiro neste momento... aumentou o vento.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Fev 2014 às 19:01)

Boas,

Por aqui que saudades tinha de um inicio de noite assim...Vento forte de meter respeito, mar grande com 2,5 a 3m e periodos de chuva...
Entre as abertas já vi uns Cb's o que é bom sinal!
O pico deverá ser aqui entre a 00h e as 3h...

Dia de Inverno mesmo...

Temp_actual: 14.0ºC


----------



## trovoadas (4 Fev 2014 às 19:01)

Isto promete promete mas o radar está um vazio enorme! 
Pela imagem que se pôs ao fim da tarde (escuro e com períodos de chuva forte) e pelo vento que se faz sentir eu diria que estava aí a vir algo que os modelos não previam mas parece-me que não.


----------



## Thomar (4 Fev 2014 às 19:14)

trovoadas disse:


> Isto promete promete mas o radar está um vazio enorme!
> Pela imagem que se pôs ao fim da tarde (escuro e com períodos de chuva forte) e pelo vento que se faz sentir eu diria que estava aí a vir algo que os modelos não previam mas parece-me que não.



É verdade, olhando para as imagens de radar e de satélite do IPMA, _não me parece que os algarvios sejam bafejados com a chuva de forma significativa,_ nas próximas horas.  O evento de hoje para aí é para esquecer...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Fev 2014 às 19:18)

Thomar disse:


> É verdade, olhando para as imagens de radar e de satélite do IPMA, _não me parece que os algarvios sejam bafejados com a chuva de forma significativa,_ nas próximas horas.  O evento de hoje para aí é para esquecer...



Não de esperar grandes precipitações em termos de intensidade mas sim vento forte e agitação marítima... mas segundo a GFS a chuva começará a cair com alguma intensidade a partir das 23h... venha ela que é bem vinda!!


----------



## Gerofil (4 Fev 2014 às 19:28)

Estremoz: tarde marcada pelo vento forte e períodos de chuva cada vez mais intensos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Fev 2014 às 19:28)

O Vento por aqui é rei e sr... Não sei se os meus vizinhos partilham da mesma experiência mas... é com cada rajada!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Fev 2014 às 20:17)

Boas Noites...

A frente agora deverá ter uma deslocação NW para SE ... o vento continua forte!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Fev 2014 às 20:51)

Grande vendaval ... Á maneira!!!

Precipitação por vezes forte a chegar segundo o radar...


----------



## Aurélio (4 Fev 2014 às 21:49)

trovoadas disse:


> Já não é de agora essa fama...deve de estar aí a resposta para o * Aurélio*
> 
> Por aqui apanhei um valente aguaceiro acerca de meia hora com água muito
> grada, ainda criou uns bons riachos na estrada mas foi sol de pouca dura e depois acalmou tudo.



Lamento mas não me convences ... este valor é equivalente ao que se passou na Praia da Luz em Lagos que conseguiu ter quase 50 mm em cerca de 20 minutos, impressionante não ????
Pois nem sempre as estações debitam os dados correctamente e não tenho qualquer dúvida que este valor está errado ....


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Fev 2014 às 22:21)

Chuva mais intensa


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2014 às 22:28)

Aurélio disse:


> Lamento mas não me convences ... este valor é equivalente ao que se passou na Praia da Luz em Lagos que conseguiu ter quase 50 mm em cerca de 20 minutos, impressionante não ????
> Pois nem sempre as estações debitam os dados correctamente e não tenho qualquer dúvida que este valor está errado ....



Aurélio, o erro da estação está no dia 13 de Janeiro, não choveu 20.2 mm, os outros valores estão dentro dos limites e a diferença não é assim tão grande.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Fev 2014 às 22:43)

Estremoz: por aqui mantem-se inalteravel o tempo tempestuoso, com períodos de chuva e vento forte com rajadas.

A diferença agora (21h00) entre Bragança e Faro é de 15 hPa...


----------



## Aurélio (4 Fev 2014 às 22:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aurélio, o erro da estação está no dia 13 de Janeiro, não choveu 20.2 mm, os outros valores estão dentro dos limites e a diferença não é assim tão grande.



O valor da Praia da Luz está completamente errado foi num dia de grande temporal, em que na maré cheia a estação deve ter levado com ondulação em cima, por estranho que possa parecer. Confirmei isso mesmo com as imagens de satélite ....

No Patação admito que tenha chovido no máximo um valor idêntico ao de Almancil, ou seja cerca de 60 mm ...

Quer dizer em Loulé chove 80 mm, em Almancil 58 mm, na Luz de Tavira 69 mm, Faro apesar de ter um erro no dia 17, nesse dia choveu uns 20 mm (no máximo) que faz com que haja um valor semelhante a Almancil, tu deves ter uns 60 mm acumulados, e Patação terminava com 100 mm ??
Mas andamos aqui a enganar quem ....

Gostava era de saber onde posso consultar os dados diários da estação do Patacão ..... para conseguir detectar a anomalia !

Sabes o link directo para esses dados ?


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2014 às 22:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Gostava era de saber onde posso consultar os dados diários da estação do Patacão ..... para conseguir detectar a anomalia !
> 
> Sabes o link directo para esses dados ?




Aqui tens: 
http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/ema/images/dados/pat14.pdf


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Fev 2014 às 23:06)

V.R.S.A.

Ora chuva, ve-la, só por breves instantes... vento é para dar, vender e sobrar!! Vento forte neste momento!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Fev 2014 às 00:03)

V.R.S.A

Agora já cai bem...mais grosso e puxado a vento!!!

Temp_actual: 14.6


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2014 às 00:06)

Chuva bem forte com queda acentuada da temperatura. 11,2ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Fev 2014 às 00:11)

ecobcg disse:


> Aqui tens:
> http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/ema/images/dados/pat14.pdf



Na tua opinião de especialista que te parece estes valores ?

Estive exaustivamente a olhar para estes dados e sinceramente nem sei o que pensar, apenas me veio á memória um dia que em que sai de casa nem havia quase sinal de ter chovido, passei pelo patacão havia grandes poças de água, e cheguei a Faro novamente tudo quase seco ....

Começo a suspeitar que terá sido no dia 13 Janeiro que isso terá acontecido ....
Nesse dia tenho Almancil só com 2,0 mm, segue-se Faro com 6 mm e Patacão com 20 mm. Começo a suspeitar que esse valor no dia 13 Janeiro esteja correcto !

Num outro dia concretamente 19 Janeiro Faro teve 2,8 mm, Almancil 8,1 mm e Patacão com 10,8 ... o que se aceita perfeitamente ...

Finalmente noutro dia 21 janeiro tivemos Faro com 6,0 mm, Almancil com 9,1 mm e Patacão com 12,6 mm ....

No final desta história toda tivemos:
- Faro (Aeroporto): 41 mm; 
- Patação: 99,6 mm
- Almancil: 58,7 mm

Como é que numa separação de 2/3 km para norte existe mais do dobro da precipitação, não obstante de haver muitas dúvidas no valor do dia 13 Janeiro e talvez dia 17 .....

Pena não ter acesso aos dados diários (dados horários) !


----------



## GonçaloMPB (5 Fev 2014 às 00:14)

Em Évora chove sem parar há horas, pelo menos desde as 17h, aumentando e diminuindo de intensidade.

O vento ainda se faz sentir bem, mas já esteve mais forte.

Temperatura nos 12º


----------



## Happy (5 Fev 2014 às 00:39)

Em Portimão está vento muito forte com chuviscos contínuos..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Fev 2014 às 00:56)

Por aqui segue mais do mesmo, vento forte e precipitação puxada a vento... por vezes mais grossa!!


----------



## actioman (5 Fev 2014 às 02:06)

Boa noite caros colegas. 

Por aqui também tem sido um dia de chuva. Não que tenha acumulados de fazer abrir a boca, mas está um verdadeiro dia de Inverno! 

Aqui ficam o resumo do dia 4/02/14:

Temp. Mín: 4,7° C (04h03)
Temp. Máx: 12,4°C (15h26)
Maior rajada: 62,8 km/h (20h50)
Precipitação acumulada: 8,4 mm

Neste momento o dia lá fora é de vendaval e chuva tocada a vento. A temperatura é de 10,2ºC e a precipitação até ao momento tem um acumulado de 3,4mm.
A maior rajada até ao momento foi de 51,5 km/h agora mesmo.

Abraço e boa continuação!


----------



## Agreste (5 Fev 2014 às 09:15)

Era apenas o vento (_Benedek Fliegauf_) porque chuva nem vê-la.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Fev 2014 às 12:45)

Por aqui periodos de chuva moderada desde à 15min. Pelo radar parece que é só nas zonas do barrocal no Algarve Central.


----------



## Agreste (5 Fev 2014 às 16:53)

Os modelos continuam patéticos na precipitação... 20-25mm em 8 dias. Eram os mesmos 20-25mm dos 8 dias que passaram e que se resumiram a 4 ou 5mm.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Fev 2014 às 20:30)

Agreste disse:


> Os modelos continuam patéticos na precipitação... 20-25mm em 8 dias. Eram os mesmos 20-25mm dos 8 dias que passaram e que se resumiram a 4 ou 5mm.



Acho que os  modelos sobrestimam a precipitação destas frentes apesar dela já ser quase rídicula  Nota-se a precipitação a deslocar-se no sentido Noroeste/sueste e  as frentes a perderem muita intensidade no seu caminho. Mesmo as nossas serras têm acumulado muito pouco. No meio de tanta fartura acho que andamos com azar ou talvez não.

Hoje ainda houve uns aguaceiros moderados a fortes por volta do meio dia aqui na zona de São Brás/Loulé acho que foi um acaso, pois pelas imagens de radar parece-me que não choveu em mais lado nenhum aqui à volta.

Agora sigo com muita humidade e já esteve nevoeiro ao cair da noite.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2014 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas durante a tarde, com aguaceiros e vento forte durante a noite.

Máxima: 17.1ºC
mínima: 12.8ºC
actual: 14.2ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm

Sigo com 10 mm este mês.

Tavira segue com 12.6 mm e Almancil com 10.6 mm.

Eu continuo a dizer que o ECM está bem mais favorável ao Algarve do que o GFS.


----------



## Redfish (5 Fev 2014 às 22:00)

Um aguaceiro "fora dos planos" que esta a deixar alguma precipitação aqui pela zona de Quarteira-Loulé...

De resto uma noite com temperatura a rondar os 14º


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Fev 2014 às 22:10)

V.R.S.A.

Dia marcado por um ou outro aguaceiro fraco, com pouco  vento. Agora de noite humidade em alta!! Já esteve um ligeiro nevoeiro.

Mas mesmo assim temperatura amena de: 14.8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2014 às 12:00)

Vento muito forte. Média máxima de 66 km com 74 de rajada.


----------



## PedroMAR (6 Fev 2014 às 12:10)

O vento por aqui também está a aumentar. Rajada máxima de 50.0km/h. A linha está prestes a chegar


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2014 às 12:14)

Manhã de céu nublado e vento. Já esteve sol.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2014 às 12:20)

Agora é que vi o radar e vem algo bem bruto! Cá esperando.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (6 Fev 2014 às 12:26)

Mega chuvada e mega vento em Évora agora.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2014 às 12:38)

Parece que vem ai uma bela linha de instabilidade


----------



## talingas (6 Fev 2014 às 12:42)

Por aqui vento forte e rajadas igualmente fortes. Já vejo chuva em aproximação, não dou mais do que 5min para que comece a chover por aqui.


----------



## PedroMAR (6 Fev 2014 às 12:46)

Por aqui a linha de instabilidade já passou. Ainda rendeu 2mm


----------



## GoN_dC (6 Fev 2014 às 12:48)

A passagem da linha por Portimão foi um pouco ridícula. A pouca chuva que caiu mal deu para molhar a estrada. 

Pela imagem do radar vê-se que quando chegou aqui perdeu a força


----------



## vitoreis (6 Fev 2014 às 12:51)

A linha está a enfraquecer... aqui pelo Sotavento deve estar a chegar muito menos agressiva. 

Vento 33.8 Km/H, Max 57.9 Km/H ,Média últimos 10 min 40.2 Km/H
16.6°
Precipitação hoje - 0.0 mm


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (6 Fev 2014 às 12:52)

Que vento louco... vem aí molho!!!

Aí está ela a chegar #portalegre Need to know if rain is near? Check out Rain Alarm! rain-alarm.com via @rainalarm


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2014 às 13:01)

Chuva torrencial e vento muito fortes!!! Com torrencial digo diluviana.


----------



## talingas (6 Fev 2014 às 13:02)

Chuva super torrencial puxada com rajadas.


----------



## talingas (6 Fev 2014 às 13:03)

Que durou um minuto calma...  Mas continua a chover...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2014 às 13:05)

As linhas de instabilidade aqui já se sabe


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (6 Fev 2014 às 13:08)

talingas disse:


> Chuva super torrencial puxada com rajadas.



Brutal... (pessoalmente, que estou num bunker do Hospital), deveria ter sido durante uma hora!!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2014 às 13:17)

Forte chuvada, rain rate de 32,4mm/h


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2014 às 13:40)

Passou aqui também agora. 

Pena é que foi mais uma micro-mini linha de instabilidade porque não durou mais de 1 minuto! 

Enfim é o que temos por aqui neste fim de mundo...

De destacar uma rajada que a estação registou pelas 12h21 de 69,2 km/h! 

A tal "linha" de instabilidade aqui deixou um rain-rate de apenas 20,6mm/h e deixou apenas mais 0,8mm. Enfim é o que há! 

Aqui fica uma instantânea do momento:








Eis a imagem, do satélite onde se percebe muito bem que a linha antes de chagar a Elvas perdeu praticamente toda a sua estrutura e "pujança", nada que me admire pois ultimamente é esta a tónica por esta cidade.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (6 Fev 2014 às 13:42)

actioman disse:


> Passou aqui também agora.
> 
> Pena é que foi mais uma micro-mini linha de instabilidade porque não durou mais de 1 minuto!
> 
> ...



Muito curta, mesmo!!! Temos cá um azar.


----------



## vitoreis (6 Fev 2014 às 14:40)

Aqui por Faro nem se notou: 0.0mm

Destaque apenas para uma rajada de 67.6 Km/H

Aqui fica o momento:


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2014 às 14:51)

Um furacão que se transformou num furaquinho. Está a ser complicado ver chover em condições.


----------



## PedroMAR (6 Fev 2014 às 14:53)

Aproxima-se mais uma linha de instabilidade. Vamos ser quanto rende


----------



## GonçaloMPB (6 Fev 2014 às 15:09)

Chuva moderada em Évora agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2014 às 15:12)

Parece que vem aí mais uma investida, no entanto mais fraca. Chove fraco a moderado.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Fev 2014 às 15:19)

Em Fonte de Apra-Loulé choveu bem à passagem da minúscula linha de instabilidade  Foram cerca de 10 min de chuva moderada a forte que ainda fizeram a água correr lamacenta nos terrenos à volta. 
Vamos ver o que vem aí agora...


----------



## talingas (6 Fev 2014 às 15:27)

E eis que ela chegou, a instabilidade...


----------



## talingas (6 Fev 2014 às 15:39)

A temperatura também tem estado a cair. 7,8ºC actual.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 15:48)

trovoadas disse:


> Em Fonte de Apra-Loulé choveu bem à passagem da minúscula linha de instabilidade  Foram cerca de 10 min de chuva moderada a forte que ainda fizeram a água correr lamacenta nos terrenos à volta.
> Vamos ver o que vem aí agora...



Incrivel quanto já leva a estação do Parque Municipal de Loulé (face ás outras estações envolventes). Já vai acima dos 40 mm este mês quando Faro ainda nem chegou aos 10 mm ...
Enormes diferenças entre Litoral e Interior !


----------



## trovoadas (6 Fev 2014 às 15:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Incrivel quanto já leva a estação do Parque Municipal de Loulé (face ás outras estações envolventes). Já vai acima dos 40 mm este mês quando Faro ainda nem chegou aos 10 mm ...
> Enormes diferenças entre Litoral e Interior !



A sorte é que até temos um íman atractivo de chuva nestas correntes húmidas senão estávamos tramados! A malta do Norte que está a trabalhar na construção do parque fotovoltaico de Apra tem de sentir na pele os efeitos de uma das regiões mais chuvosas do Algarve
Que saudades dos 400mm num só mês...

#edit 15:58# Chove com intensidade neste momento!


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2014 às 16:00)

O meteofontes tem menos de 4mm por tanto já dá pra ver que não vai chover nada...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 16:05)

Chove com intensidade moderada agora por aqui .....


----------



## trovoadas (6 Fev 2014 às 16:34)

Chove moderado a forte por aqui! Já vai muita água a descer a montanha Já me dava jeito uma canoa...


----------



## trovoadas (6 Fev 2014 às 17:11)

SOl forte agora


----------



## GonçaloMPB (6 Fev 2014 às 17:12)

Parece que o evento já deu o que tinha a dar. Agora só uns "farrapitos" para ir mantendo a estrada molhada. 

Poderemos dizer "Até Domingo"?


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2014 às 17:23)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Parece que o evento já deu o que tinha a dar. Agora só uns "farrapitos" para ir mantendo a estrada molhada.
> 
> Poderemos dizer "Até Domingo"?



Farrapitos!!!? 

Tu não pronuncies essa palavra quase sagrada em vão que aqui a malta doente da neve entra em modo alerta!! hehehe 

Bem passou a segunda linha de instabilidade e apesar de não ser tão intensa, foi mais demorada e rendeu 2mm em cerca de 30 minutos! 

Neste momento a temperatura actual é de 9,9ºC e já se nota o fresquinho no ambiente!


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2014 às 17:38)

Estremoz: o dia fica marcado pela passagem de sucessivas linhas de instabilidade, originando vários períodos de chuva.

Com o cair da noite espera-se a chegada do ar frio pos-frontal e a passagem a regime de aguaceiros.


----------



## frederico (6 Fev 2014 às 18:08)

Aurélio disse:


> Chove com intensidade moderada agora por aqui .....



Ali em Tavira chove mais no litoral que na serra quando a frente entra por sudoeste, sul ou sueste... em Faro deve ser igual.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 18:31)

frederico disse:


> Ali em Tavira chove mais no litoral que na serra quando a frente entra por sudoeste, sul ou sueste... em Faro deve ser igual.



Sim .... a verdade é que muito pouco tem chovido junto ao litoral, aliás os valores no litoral até estão de acordo com o modelado, na Serra e em especial na zona do Caldeirão (não é por acaso que esta região tem de média anual 1100 mm ou pelo menos tinha) é que tem chovido bastante mais e de forma até algo isolado.
Este mês leva 4 x mais do que qualquer outro sitio do Algarve ....

Para no litoral ter-se algo mais decente a precipitação tem que assumir mais forma convectiva que normal surge quando temos situações entre Sudoeste/Sul/Sueste ....


----------



## frederico (6 Fev 2014 às 18:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Sim .... a verdade é que muito pouco tem chovido junto ao litoral, aliás os valores no litoral até estão de acordo com o modelado, na Serra e em especial na zona do Caldeirão (não é por acaso que esta região tem de média anual 1100 mm ou pelo menos tinha) é que tem chovido bastante mais e de forma até algo isolado.
> Este mês leva 4 x mais do que qualquer outro sitio do Algarve ....
> 
> Para no litoral ter-se algo mais decente a precipitação tem que assumir mais forma convectiva que normal surge quando temos situações entre Sudoeste/Sul/Sueste ....



O ano também tem sido muito seco na Andaluzia. Este ano a sinóptica está muito desfavorável para o litoral algarvio, Andaluzia e Norte de Marrocos. Não se passa nada no Golfo de Cádis...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 19:13)

frederico disse:


> O ano também tem sido muito seco na Andaluzia. Este ano a sinóptica está muito desfavorável para o litoral algarvio, Andaluzia e Norte de Marrocos. Não se passa nada no Golfo de Cádis...



Talvez Domingo tenhamos mais sorte pois é o dia em que finalmente o centro de uma depressão entra pelo centro de Portugal ....


----------



## GonçaloMPB (6 Fev 2014 às 21:21)

actioman disse:


> Farrapitos!!!?
> 
> Tu não pronuncies essa palavra quase sagrada em vão que aqui a malta doente da neve entra em modo alerta!! hehehe
> 
> ...


Colega Alentejano, sempre entendi "Farrapitos" aqui na zona (nunca se associa à neve pq aqui não neva  aqui só vi nevar uma vez em 21 anos ) como a chamada chuva molha-parvos , ou seja, aguaceiros fracos. Daí a minha expressão "Farrapitos", para dizer que apenas vinha uns aguaceiros insignificantes após as linhas de instabilidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2014 às 21:24)

O neve-sensor fica logo activo quando se diz "farrapitos", é a falta dela! 

Bom, por aqui caiu um aguaceiro há pouco, que deu uma rajada de 47 km/h, e fez cair a temperatura para os actuais 6,9ºC. Máxima de 13,8ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2014 às 23:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com aguaceiros.

Máxima: 17.7ºC
mínima: 10.2ºC
actual: 10.2ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm

Almancil teve 9.7 mm, Tavira teve 8.73 mm. 

O meu pluviómetro não deve andar muito bem acho que conta menos do que realmente chove e às vezes tem falhas entre o medidor e a consola, às vezes só quando tiro as pilhas da consola e volto a colocar novamente é que a consola regista, o meu pluviómetro deve estar a dar o berro.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 23:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com aguaceiros.
> 
> Máxima: 17.7ºC
> mínima: 10.2ºC
> ...



Faro teve também 4 mm no dia de hoje segundo as Synops, cujo valor retirei da OGIMET.
Os contrastes entre o litoral o interior algarvio tem sido bastante grandes em especial aqui na zona do Caldeirão. Penso que não deve ser alheio o facto das frentes virem de Noroeste, e geralmente a parte mais activa entrar sempre a sotavento. Nos ultimos meses a parte central do Algarve tem sido a que mais chuva tem registado em especial na zona de Loulé ... em que penso vindo de Noroeste é que a tem menos serra e com menos amplitude, daí continuamente vir a chover mais ...


----------



## Agreste (7 Fev 2014 às 11:11)

O mês de janeiro visto aqui ao lado e onde se vê que aqui foi um mês seco.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (7 Fev 2014 às 12:26)

Gostei da previsão para o Alentejo para domingo pelo IPMA. 

Somos mesmo uns sortudos.


----------



## PedroMAR (7 Fev 2014 às 12:47)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Gostei da previsão para o Alentejo para domingo pelo IPMA.
> 
> Somos mesmo uns sortudos.



http://www.ilmeteo.it/meteo-europa/Evora


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Fev 2014 às 15:43)

Aguaceiros fracos por aqui


----------



## NSousa (7 Fev 2014 às 17:57)

Brutal! (desculpem o off topic)


----------



## Agreste (7 Fev 2014 às 22:15)

Neste momento vai chovendo embora não seja nada de especial... Cores do final da tarde...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Fev 2014 às 22:44)

Boas, por aqui, já levo 1 mm e continua a chover.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Fev 2014 às 22:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, já levo 1 mm e continua a chover.


É chuva algarvia com certeza, é com certeza  chuva algarvia, mais uns 5 amanha e mais uns 10 mm no Domingo


----------



## trovoadas (8 Fev 2014 às 00:57)

De vez em quando descarrega por aqui! Pela imagem de radar no que toca ao Sul parece que só chove nesta zona. Loulé segue com 56mm este mês
Se os cerros por aqui em vez de 200/300m tivessem 700/800m isto era um Minho


----------



## GonçaloMPB (8 Fev 2014 às 01:53)

Mais um aguaceiro fraco por Évora.

Temperatura a rondar os 10º. 

O vento já se sente, mas nada de significativo.

Há bocado, na viagem de Reguengos para Évora, por volta da 1h da manhã, pareceu-me ver um clarão a E, para os lados de Espanha possivelmente. Ou então era só um radar , dado que vinha um bocado lançado.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Fev 2014 às 10:38)

Estremoz: madrugada e início da manhã com chuva, por vezes forte


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Fev 2014 às 10:44)

Manhã de chuva moderada , por vezes forte


----------



## trovoadas (8 Fev 2014 às 16:39)

A frente de hoje foi fraquinha! Estava à espera de um pouco mais por aqui, na ordem dos 15mm. A estação de Loulé apenas acumulou 7,9mm no dia de hoje. No entanto pelas imagens de radar parece que a parte mais activa passou a Norte daqui no sentido noroeste/sudoeste rumo a Castro Marim/V.R.S. António, julgo que em certas zonas do Caldeirão tenha acumulado bem mais.

Quanto a amanhã não me parece que será muito extremo em termos de precipitação por aqui. Os valores previstos são muito modestos para não dizer fraquinhos(na ordem dos 10mm). Voltámos a perder precipitação na situação que nos podia ser mais favorável se bem que com o centro da depressão tão a Norte já se sabe. O vento esse é que poderá ser um problema. Vamos ver o que teremos.


----------



## trepkos (8 Fev 2014 às 17:24)

Depois das chuvas, as enchentes. A estrada estava cortada neste ponto, como de resto acontece todos os invernos com a chuva. Este rapaz achou que tinha um barco e resolveu passar. Por sorte não acabou em tragédia, obrigando os bombeiros de Montemor a um arriscado resgate, foi no porto das lãs em Montemor-o-novo.


----------



## Stormm (8 Fev 2014 às 18:18)

Boas, por aqui sigo com céu muito nublado, 14ºC e vento a 22Km/h do quadrante Oeste. Vamos ver o que sucede com o decorrer das horas e ver o que o Domingo e Segunda-Feira nos trazem!


----------



## actioman (8 Fev 2014 às 18:42)

Grande registo trepkos! 

É assim que elas se arranjam pois é... 

Por aqui amanheceu com chuva por vezes moderada a forte e registei nessa altura da passagem da frente uma rajada de 51,5 km/h ás 09h10.
O total de precipitação acumulada é de 7mm.

Descobri hoje também que o meu pluviómetro tinha um desvio de -10% em relação ao normal! .
Graças ao Daniel Vilão no seu tópico "Manutenção do pluviómetro", lá consegui afinar a estação!
Não é um desvio enorme, mas para um local onde a precipitação é muitas vezes a conta gotas, cada milímetro conta! 

A temperatura actual é de 9,9ºC e está quase a ser batida a mínima do dia, 9,8ºC registada à meia noite.

Abraço!


----------



## Agreste (8 Fev 2014 às 19:46)

a audi parece ser uma boa marca de motores para embarcações. Como é que ele conseguiu andar mais de meio barranco com água pela janela sem o motor se afogar?


----------



## trepkos (8 Fev 2014 às 20:28)

Agreste disse:


> a audi parece ser uma boa marca de motores para embarcações. Como é que ele conseguiu andar mais de meio barranco com água pela janela sem o motor se afogar?



É um Toyota corola 

O mais curioso é que ele quase conseguiu passar, mas o motor afogou no fim e ele foi arrastado, a sorte daquelas pessoas foi o carro ter encostado nos marcadores de cheia. Que passou na cabeça daquele tipo? Completamente lunático.


----------



## Agreste (8 Fev 2014 às 22:45)

trepkos disse:


> É um Toyota corola





Mas dá-me a sensação que o carro tinha mais que 2 pessoas. 

A tarde passou sob céu nublado e alguns chuviscos. Mais frio agora. 
Amanhã não há praia de Faro, a marinha deve ter aquilo bem policiado.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2014 às 01:54)

Suspense antes da Stephanie.... Até dá arrepios.  6,1ºC, vento fraco, em lenta intensificação, já de SE.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Fev 2014 às 09:24)

Bom dia, por aqui nada de especial, o maior destaque é para o nevoeiro, o maior dos ultimos anos !

Vento nulo, e a chuva que caiu foi fraca .... !


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2014 às 10:41)

Vento a aumentar consideravelmente e chove fraco.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Fev 2014 às 11:23)

Por aqui nem chuva, nem vento, nem nada, mais um fiasco


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2014 às 11:30)

A parte quente do sistema frontal tem estado a afectar as regiões do norte e centro ao longo desta manhã. O Alentejo e o Algarve estão a ser menos afectados porque se encontram na sua extremidade meridional.
Ao início da tarde teremos a chega ao litoral oeste da superfície frontal fria e a intensificação da precipitação.

Aqui por Estremoz regime de chuva com vento moderado a forte


----------



## Agreste (9 Fev 2014 às 12:24)

Vento a aparecer, chuva fraca. Haverá ondulação de vento dentro da ria?


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2014 às 12:45)

Subida compulsiva da temperatura com 9,8ºC actuais. 99% HR e vento moderado, máxima de 43,9 km/h. 999,8 hPa a cair muito rapidamente (Tendência das últimas 3h).


----------



## Illicitus (9 Fev 2014 às 13:31)

Na Meia Praia, Lagos, a manhã tem sido de chuva fraca e de vento forte.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (9 Fev 2014 às 13:34)

Chuva fraca a moderada em Évora desde manhã. Sempre a cair constante.

Fazem-se agora sentir as primeiras rajadas de vento. 

Bem, vou arrumar o quintal da minha casa para evitar males maiores.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2014 às 14:20)

*74,5 km/h* de rajada há pouco. 13,3ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Fev 2014 às 14:22)

Por aqui o vento ainda não passou dos 54,7km/h no Sítio das Fontes. O acumulado está nos 3mm.

Em Lagos há registo de 74,5km/h.

A ver o que o final de tarde nos traz por cá...


----------



## talingas (9 Fev 2014 às 14:43)

Por aqui a rajada mais forte ainda foi "só" de 63.7km/h... O meu pluviómetro enquanto não o fixar melhor é que me vai dar muitos valores errados com esta ventania...


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2014 às 14:50)

*89,3 km/h.*


----------



## Stormm (9 Fev 2014 às 14:55)

Boas, por aqui chuva fraca a moderada desde manhã. O vento começa a sentir-se com maior intensidade, porém ainda não é nada de extraordinário. Contudo e de acordo com os avisos do IPMA, a zona Sul e a maior parte do país está sob alerta vermelho, principalmente devido a ventos fortes e forte agitação marítima. 

Não esquecer de cumprir os avisos da Proteção Civil, pois em relação a eventos de extrema gravidade há que tomar precauções. Como o velho ditado diz: "_*homem prevenido vale por dois*_"! 

Vamos ver o que a "Stephanie" nos trará com o decorrer das horas, olhos abertos e atenção aos modelos/satélite e só tenho a dizer, boa continuação de seguimento a todos os usuários do fórum de todo o país!


----------



## Agreste (9 Fev 2014 às 14:58)

Vento de sul de maneira enérgica e penso que algumas peças de roupa estendidas na corda aqui na vizinhança já voaram.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (9 Fev 2014 às 15:18)

Sai de carro aqui em Évora, já se notam alguns efeitos do vento na cidade, há muitos ramos pequenos a passear pelas estradas.

13 graus e aguaceiros fracos. Vento moderado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Fev 2014 às 15:33)

V.R.S.A.

Boas ,por aqui ando em registos.  Tempo neste momento com algumas abertas vento forte 40 a 55km/h e registei uma rajada max de 75km/h no período de observação o meu anemometro portátil.

Periodos de chuva fraca!! Isto promete!

O vento é muito consistente.

Em relação ao mar, 2 a 2,5m mas com tendencia a subir!

Cumps.


----------



## actioman (9 Fev 2014 às 15:39)

Boas! 

Por cá acabei de registar uma rajada de 74,0 km/h (15h29).
O vento intensificou-se consideravelmente e vem acompanhado de precipitação!

Está um dia de temporal por cá! A luz já vai dando sinal...

A temperatura é de uns agradáveis 13,8ºC.
E ainda agora a Stephanie começou a mostrar os seus encantos!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2014 às 15:39)

Estremoz: acabou à momentos de passar uma linha de instabilidade que deixou bastante precipitação  e vento muito forte, com rajadas.

A partir de agora passaremos a regime de aguaceiros, com algumas abertas e sol  com precipitação residual. A passagem da frente fria será ao final da tarde ou início da noite e trairá consigo novo episódio de precipitação, mas que deverá ser de curta duração.

O vento deverá continuar a ser forte, com rajadas, e a temperatura do ar deverá então descer após a passagem da superfície frontal fria.

02h47 - 1017 hPa -  6,2 ºC
08h56 - 1013 hPa -  7,8 ºC
12h57 - 1006 hPa - 10,5 ºC
13h37 - 1004 hPa - 11,6 ºC
15h35 - 1003 hPa - 12,7 ºC


----------



## Geo_Beto (9 Fev 2014 às 16:46)

Arraiolos: Vento muito forte, céu parcialmente encoberto. Falhas de energia.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Fev 2014 às 17:07)

Rajada de 74,5 Km/h às 17h em Serpa


----------



## Geo_Beto (9 Fev 2014 às 17:27)

Arraiolos: Rajada de 94 km/h


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2014 às 17:34)

Bom, alguma precipitação falsa que tenho vindo a acumular e algumas frustrações com rajadas perdidas devido a falhas de transmissão. Fui ver a estação e claro, o RS dança um bocado, o resto do mastro está perfeito, pelo que não entendo a acumulação de precipitação.
Adiante, vento forte, rajada máxima de 89,3 km/h _so far_ (acho que este valor foi excedido por uma rajada perdida no entanto) e 13,1ºC.


----------



## Stormm (9 Fev 2014 às 17:42)

Continua o vento forte e a chuva abrandou agora apesar de chover desde manhã de forma fraca. Aguardando pelo ponto forte da situação!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2014 às 17:54)

A situação meteorológica para a região sul neste final de tarde e princípio de noite continuará a ser marcada essencialmente pelo vento. A superfície frontal fria tem o seu ramo meridional desorganizado e sem consistência, pelo que iremos continuar a ter sobretudo episódios de aguaceiros isolados, pontualmente fortes e com rajadas de vento também pontualmente fortes.
A chegada do ar frio notar-se-á com a rotação do vento para noroeste.


----------



## talingas (9 Fev 2014 às 18:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bom, alguma precipitação falsa que tenho vindo a acumular e algumas frustrações com rajadas perdidas devido a falhas de transmissão. Fui ver a estação e claro, o RS dança um bocado, o resto do mastro está perfeito, pelo que não entendo a acumulação de precipitação.
> Adiante, vento forte, rajada máxima de 89,3 km/h _so far_ (acho que este valor foi excedido por uma rajada perdida no entanto) e 13,1ºC.



Pois o meu rs , se assim lhe posso chamar, tanto abanou que a estação já perdeu completamente o contacto. Portanto não tenho muito para dizer... A não a ser a chuva que volta a cair novamente...


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2014 às 18:09)

12,7ºC e chove, com 50 km/h.


----------



## actioman (9 Fev 2014 às 18:18)

Geo_Beto disse:


> Arraiolos: Rajada de 94 km/h



Boas Geo_Beto e bem-vindo aqui à casa! 

Podes dizer-nos de onde retiras esse valor? Não conhecemos nenhuma estação online ai na tua zona, que seria algo muito interessante!

Por aqui a linha de instabilidade está em aproximação e o vento novamente volta a aumentar a sua intensidade. A chuva não tem sido nada de especial e apenas levo um acumulado de 5,8mm, grande parte caída durante a manhã e inicio da tarde.

Rajadas mais intensas agora, acho que ainda vou bater os 74,0 km/h das 15h...
A pressão está agora nos 999,5hPa.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2014 às 18:26)

*101,5 km/h e superiores antes.*


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2014 às 18:27)

*119,9 km/h!!!*


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2014 às 18:28)

Parece que a frente se reactivou... neste momento estende-se desde Portalegre até Odemira e desloca-se para leste. 

Por Estremoz chove agora imenso desde as 18h20 mas deverá durar apenas 10 minutos ... Muito vento também.

*EDIT (18h35):* Já não chove; ficou o vento muito forte.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2014 às 18:29)

Não sai da casa dos 100 km/h, 116,3 km/h!

Edit: *120,0 km/h.*
122,4 KM/H.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Fev 2014 às 18:34)

A linha de instabilidade acabou de passar por aqui... *85,3km/h* e alguma precipitação... durou cerca de 2 a 3 minutos...


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2014 às 18:41)

E no fim de isto tudo, média máxima de 95,4 km/h durante alguns minutos, rajada máxima de *122,0 km/h*. Admito que foi um bocado assustador, a diferença de pressão lá de fora para dentro até fez efeito nos ouvidos. 
10,5ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Fev 2014 às 18:51)

Chuva e vento forte neste momento!
Vejam em directo aqui:
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Fev 2014 às 18:53)

Rajada de 107 Km/h


----------



## talingas (9 Fev 2014 às 19:01)

Aqui numa estação a 662m, está um registo de 184.9km/h. Não sei até que ponto é credível este valor, tendo em conta a estação de que falo... Mas não deixa de ter algum valor.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Fev 2014 às 19:03)

Um verdadeiro TEMPORAL!!! Caixotes do lixo derrubados, ramos de árvores a voar, ruas alagadas!!! Que manifestação brutal de energia!!! Faço sinceros votos de que não haja problemas.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2014 às 19:03)

talingas disse:


> Aqui numa estação a 662m, está um registo de 184.9km/h. Não sei até que ponto é credível este valor, tendo em conta a estação de que falo... Mas não deixa de ter algum valor.



Nunca foi famosa por registos altos de vento, muito pelo contrário, nem bugs desse género, portanto nas condições em que está esse valor é excepcional!


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2014 às 19:07)

Chuva e vento bastante forte agora. 

Valente estrondo não sei o que voou, nem vou abrir a persiana, tá bastante violento por aqui.


----------



## vitoreis (9 Fev 2014 às 19:10)

Alguém conhece uma estação com dados de vento na zona de Faro? A do Turismo de Portugal está off...


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2014 às 19:16)

http://i.imgur.com/9hjmlYH.png Gráfico da passagem da frente fria.
Continua o vento forte a muito forte, 10,6ºC. 51,5 km/h.


----------



## amando96 (9 Fev 2014 às 19:21)

Vento muito forte durante uns 10 minutos(um poste de luz à frente da porta abanava tanto que quase pensei que ia tombar)

E depois apagam-se as luzes todas e oiço alarmes a tocar


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2014 às 19:25)

18:27: 84,6 km/h
18:28: 102,0 km/h
18:29: 120,0 km/h
18:30: 116,0 km/h
18:31: 122,0 km/h
18:32: 94,3 km/h
18:33: 80,6 km/h

Para manter registado  64,8 km/h actuais.


----------



## GoN_dC (9 Fev 2014 às 19:32)

Muito, muito! vento em Portimão.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Fev 2014 às 19:48)

Bom dia .. por aqui nada de especial um dia perfeitamente normal de Inverno com pequena excepção desta ligeira linha de instabilidade ....

Que tédio !

ah é verdade e o vento ... bom até num dia de Verão tenho mais vento !


----------



## actioman (9 Fev 2014 às 20:00)

Estava a ver que não! Acabei de registar uma rajada de 82,1 km/h! 

A linha de instabilidade por aqui foi um verdadeiro fiasco. Na precipitação apenas 0,6mm e as rajadas não superaram os 74km/h das 15h. A intensidade do vento sim que foi elevada a rondar os 40km/h por vezes.

Neste momento já vejo a lua e as estrelas e o vendaval continua a assobiar lá fora. A temperatura já em queda é de 11,4ºC neste momento com vento já do quadrante WSW.

Em termos de precipitação foi uma desilusão. Estou com um acumulado de apenas 6,4mm.



Aurélio como sempre, que exagero!


----------



## Spak (9 Fev 2014 às 20:01)

Por aqui não consigo abrir o ipma.pt

The requested URL /pt/otempo/obs.radar/ was not found on this server.


----------



## Spak (9 Fev 2014 às 20:01)

...


----------



## actioman (9 Fev 2014 às 20:03)

Spak disse:


> Por aqui não consigo abrir o ipma.pt



Se fores por este endereço http://www.ipma.pt/ consegues! Vamos é a parar à sua famosa página de emergência...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Fev 2014 às 20:08)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=natQf-niuWc"]Passagem da STEPHANIE em Serpa - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## trovoadas (9 Fev 2014 às 20:19)

Quanto a precipitação por aqui nem vou comentar...o vento é verdade que tem sido forte e houve algumas rajadas mais fortes à passagem da frente mas nada de extraordinário. Até agora uma situação normal de Inverno.
Já se nota a descida da temperatura!


----------



## sielwolf (9 Fev 2014 às 20:37)

Vento forte por Portimão


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2014 às 20:53)

*90,7 km/h.*


----------



## Stormm (9 Fev 2014 às 20:58)

Por enquanto nada de extraordinário, muito vento sim mas nada de relevante..

Quanto á chuva, de momento nem vê-la mas isso também já era de esperar


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2014 às 21:04)

O distrito de Beja é o distrito com mais ocorrências  http://www.112.pt/Paginas/Ocorrencias.aspx referente a queda de árvores.

Faro, Olhão, Albufeira e Vila Real de Santo António são os concelhos onde existe queda de árvores e vias obstruídas.


----------



## Agreste (9 Fev 2014 às 21:18)

Acho que a energia eléctrica não deve durar muito tempo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2014 às 21:40)

Por aqui, está bastante agreste, a ver se os vidros da marquise não se partem, mas não sei não.


----------



## Agreste (9 Fev 2014 às 22:02)

o clássico dos caixotes do lixo com vida própria e algumas coisas a partirem-se algures na noite...


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2014 às 22:19)

Segundo o site da ANPC, no Algarve até às 22 horas já houve 41 ocorrências.


----------



## PedroMAR (9 Fev 2014 às 22:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo o site da ANPC, no Algarve até às 22 horas já houve 41 ocorrências.



Onde está isso? 
Pode por o link?


----------



## Agreste (9 Fev 2014 às 22:40)

Bem mais forte agora... já não são rajadas a puxar.


----------



## Stormm (9 Fev 2014 às 22:47)

A coisa por estas bandas está a ficar cada vez mais feia, creio que algumas árvores a redor da minha rua não duram muito tempo ! 
Caixotes do lixo, ramos, algum lixo e também roupa já foi avistada nalgumas estradas e ruas aqui em Olhão... Atenção sotavento!!


----------



## MikeCT (9 Fev 2014 às 22:56)

Em Faro registada rajada de 70,8 km/h pelas 22:40

Fica o link da minha estação meteo (Davis Vue) na zona do liceu

http://www.algarvedx.com/meteo/faro/


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2014 às 23:07)

PedroMAR disse:


> Onde está isso?
> Pode por o link?



penso que seja este http://www.prociv.pt está logo na 1 página, como tou no telemóvel não tenho a certeza absoluta se o link é esse.  Por aqui, teve intenso há 10 minutos atrás estava à janela e vim passar muitos objectos como roupas, mt lixo e alguns ramos de árvores.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2014 às 23:48)

Estremoz: noite com alguns períodos de chuva e vento moderado a forte com rajadas, mas nada que se compare com a ventania da tarde. Entretanto a pressão já vai subindo, embora isso nada diga quanto à intensidade do vento.

(Actaulização de dados)

02h47 - 1017 hPa -  6,2 ºC
08h56 - 1013 hPa -  7,8 ºC
12h57 - 1006 hPa - 10,5 ºC
13h37 - 1004 hPa - 11,6 ºC
15h35 - 1003 hPa - 12,7 ºC
16h53 - 1002 hPa - 12,7 ºC
18h02 - 1002 hPa - 11,7 ºC
18h39 - 1000 hPa - 11,1 hPa
19h45 - 1001 hPa -  9,8 ºC
20h44 - 1001 hPa -  9,3 ºC
23h20 - 1003 hPa -  7,8 ºC
23h42 - 1004 hPa -  7,3 ºC


----------



## GonçaloMPB (9 Fev 2014 às 23:51)

Aqui por Évora a coisa parece estar mais calma. Ainda se ouve o vento a soprar bem, mas pareceu-me que o pior foi ali pelas 18/19h. Em relação a precipitação não faço puto ideia, tenho tudo fechado e graças a deus a minha casa é muito bem isolada.


----------



## PedroMAR (9 Fev 2014 às 23:53)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Aqui por Évora a coisa parece estar mais calma. Ainda se ouve o vento a soprar bem, mas pareceu-me que o pior foi ali pelas 18/19h. Em relação a precipitação não faço puto ideia, tenho tudo fechado e graças a deus a minha casa é muito bem isolada.



http://www.clima.cge.uevora.pt/evora/


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2014 às 00:55)

Bastante mais calmo agora. Por volta das 23:30 ainda chegou a pingar.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Fev 2014 às 01:07)

Estremoz: rajadas muito fortes de vento nos últimos cinco minutos... assobio constante, muito assustador!!!

Alguma chuva, 1007 hPa e 5,9 ºC.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (10 Fev 2014 às 01:11)

PedroMAR disse:


> http://www.clima.cge.uevora.pt/evora/


Não conhecia. Costumava consultar os dados de uma estação no Ogimet. Essa aí parece-me um pouco infiável em relação ao vento. 8m/s de rajada máxima dá pouco mais que 25km/h... Tudo bem que o Verney está bem resguardado do vento.

Por aqui de vez em quando acalma, depois lá vem umas rajadas mais respeituosas. O evento, pelo menos aqui na vizinhança, ainda não fez danos, pelo menos que eu reparasse, mas também são casas novas, o que deve ajudar. Mas penso que a partir de agora o regime é de melhorias, não?

Amanhã tou curioso para sair de casa e ver como está a cidade de Évora.


----------



## vitoreis (10 Fev 2014 às 01:36)

Volta a chover tocado a vento!


----------



## PedroMAR (10 Fev 2014 às 01:38)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Não conhecia. Costumava consultar os dados de uma estação no Ogimet. Essa aí parece-me um pouco infiável em relação ao vento. 8m/s de rajada máxima dá pouco mais que 25km/h... Tudo bem que o Verney está bem resguardado do vento.
> 
> Por aqui de vez em quando acalma, depois lá vem umas rajadas mais respeituosas. O evento, pelo menos aqui na vizinhança, ainda não fez danos, pelo menos que eu reparasse, mas também são casas novas, o que deve ajudar. Mas penso que a partir de agora o regime é de melhorias, não?
> 
> Amanhã tou curioso para sair de casa e ver como está a cidade de Évora.



Também vejo os dados aqui http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=38.643,-7.737&sp=IVORAEVO2&MR=1
os dados são mais fiáveis em relação ao Verney no meu ver.


----------



## trepkos (10 Fev 2014 às 02:00)

Vai chuviscando com rajadas fortes, mas está mais calmo.


----------



## talingas (10 Fev 2014 às 02:07)

Por aqui continuam as rajadas, a ultima foi de 62km/h. Por vezes acompanhadas de um aguaceiro, e a temperatura continua a cair, 3,8°C actuais.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 02:10)

esta estação na zona de portalegre a 662m já vai com 2.1ºC http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=portalegre é desta que se vai ver neve prai na serra?


----------



## talingas (10 Fev 2014 às 02:13)

Eu não me admirava. Precisava era de vir alguma precipitação, a ver se acumulava qualquer coisinha...


----------



## actioman (10 Fev 2014 às 02:34)

PedroMAR disse:


> http://www.clima.cge.uevora.pt/evora/




Grande achado! Obrigado pela partilha.
Não estava à espera de ver por Évora tanta precipitação! Cerca de 20mm! 
Assim que estiver novamente online o site do IPMA vou conformar com os dados de lá!
Outra coisa que melhorava era colocar os totais diários, não sei se estás ligado ao projecto, se tiveres fica a dica. Isto apenas para uma maior clareza na informação. 
A velocidade do vento estará correcta? Rajadas de apenas cerca de 25km/h... parece-me que o anemómetro estará abrigado por algum edifício...

Agora que reparo é tua a estação no wunderground que está precisamente em S. Miguel de Machede? 

Por Elvas após uma acalmia do vento eis que voltou à carga e perto da 1h registei a rajada máximo do dia (após a meia noite) com 86,9 km/h! 
Agora já de NW e bem mais frequinho.

A temperatura de momento está nos 5,9ºC e devido ao vento tenho um wind chill de 0,9ºC!!! 
Voltou a chuviscar!

A precipitação acumulada do Domingo foi de 11,8mm, em grande parte graças ao período da manhã e o período final do dia.

Aqui fica o registo do vento que nos trouxe a Stephanie!


----------



## PedroMAR (10 Fev 2014 às 02:41)

actioman disse:


> Grande achado! Obrigado pela partilha.
> Não estava à espera de ver por Évora tanta precipitação! Cerca de 20mm!
> Assim que estiver novamente online o site do IPMA vou conformar com os dados de lá!
> Outra coisa que melhorava era colocar os totais diários, não sei se estás ligado ao projecto, se tiveres fica a dica. Isto apenas para uma maior clareza na informação.
> ...



Não estou ligado ao projeto do Verney, penso que o membro GIL_ALGAVIO está. Pois foi ele que uma vez postou o link aqui no forum e eu gravei.

Em relação à estação wunderground sim está mesmo em S. Miguel de Machede  (+/- 1Km de lá) dá para ver as luzes da variante da EN 254


----------



## Sulman (10 Fev 2014 às 02:46)

Arraiolos. 4.1º

Será que é desta que temos uns flocos?


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 03:40)

trovoada para o sul?


----------



## jmackworks (10 Fev 2014 às 05:06)

aqui não se passa nada ... vento moderado, nada de especial, de momento não chove , mas depois de céu limpo volta a estar nublado


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2014 às 08:16)

Nada de especial por aqui, 3 graus e falhas de luz...


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2014 às 08:49)

Em geral menos do que se antecipava. Sujidade e caixotes do lixo por arrumar, alguns sinais de trânsito partidos ou dobrados, pouco mais estragos. Nas zonas rurais algumas árvores mais velhas para cortar. Limpezas nas praia, colocar a areia que entulhou a estrada. 

Menos do que o Gong, não se conseguiu organizar tanto.


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2014 às 10:00)

Aguaceiros de neve na fóia?


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2014 às 12:07)

Esta a cair um estilo de água-neve misturada com pedras pequenas de granizo.. Parece imenso.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Fev 2014 às 12:35)

Estremoz: céu muito nublado, vento moderado e aguaceiros fracos de granizo.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Fev 2014 às 12:38)

Bom dia depois de ontem mais um dia que nem se passou dos 5 mm ou parecido no litoral algarvio, mais uma vez a chuva fraca a fazer diferenças entre litoral e interior, hoje está sol e frio ....

A serra segue com o penico de Loulé quase nos 60 mm e o litoral com pouco mais de 20 mm !


----------



## ecobcg (10 Fev 2014 às 12:47)

Agreste disse:


> Aguaceiros de neve na fóia?
> 
> http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e133/zedefare/obsSuperficie140100790precacuhhregPT_zps601b7f3d.png
> 
> http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e133/zedefare/obsSuperficie140100790tempinshhregPT_zpscab04ef2.png



De acordo com a informação da pessoa que está lá em cima no restaurante na Fóia, apenas deram conta de alguma acumulação de granizo, ao chegar lá de manhã... mas nada de neve...  o que não invalida que não possam ter caído alguns flocos sem acumular...mas duvido


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2014 às 13:15)

Segundo o site da ANPC, até às 12h00, o distrito de Faro já teve 54 ocorrências (+3 ocorrências do que às 10h00), sendo 38 quedas de árvores, 12 quedas de estruturas e 4 limpeza das vias.


----------



## Geo_Beto (10 Fev 2014 às 13:27)

Algumas cortinas visíveis da Graça do Divor sobre Arraiolos, durante o trajeto Évora-Arraiolos. Pelas 12:40 +- aguaceiro em Arraiolos, acompanhado de Graupel e alguns flocos, poucos, de pequena dimensão!


----------



## Geo_Beto (10 Fev 2014 às 14:08)

actioman disse:


> Boas Geo_Beto e bem-vindo aqui à casa!
> 
> Podes dizer-nos de onde retiras esse valor? Não conhecemos nenhuma estação online ai na tua zona, que seria algo muito interessante!
> 
> ...






Com um anemómetro Portatil.


----------



## talingas (10 Fev 2014 às 14:42)

Mínima de 2,7°C. Por Marvão caíram ainda alguns farrapos. De São Mamede não sei nada. Mas também faltou o essencial além da temperatura... Por agora continuam as rajadas na ordem dos 30 a 50km/h. Céu pouco nublado, já temos sol.


----------



## talingas (10 Fev 2014 às 16:02)

Cai um aguaceiro muito frio neste momento. A temperatura caiu mais de 2°C.


----------



## trepkos (10 Fev 2014 às 16:24)

Agreste disse:


> Mas dá-me a sensação que o carro tinha mais que 2 pessoas.
> 
> A tarde passou sob céu nublado e alguns chuviscos. Mais frio agora.
> Amanhã não há praia de Faro, a marinha deve ter aquilo bem policiado.



Eram 3 pessoas num comercial. O de que ia na mala teve mais dificuldades em sair...


----------



## talingas (10 Fev 2014 às 17:36)

Ligeiramente off-topic... Bem isto é a coisa mais parecida com um anemómetro que tivemos na "torre" da Serra de São Mamede. Não sei se também já houveram outros sensores, mas só um destes, claro nas devidas condições que isto não é nada, já tinha sido interessante para o dia de ontem.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2014 às 18:30)

Engraçado, muito provavelmente pertencerá aos radio-amadores, mas pois lá está... Faltam coisas (se é que não voaram já  ) e as condições são bem más.


----------



## talingas (10 Fev 2014 às 23:09)

Eu já não me lembro bem, mas acho que sim. Esses radio amadores fazem-me impressão na forma como tratam das suas estações meteorológicas, tem sítios excelentes e condições para as colocar, e depois ficam ao completo abandono...


----------



## ecobcg (11 Fev 2014 às 09:17)

Bom dia,

Por aqui já vai chovendo, de forma fraca, é certo,mas já vai molhando.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Fev 2014 às 09:34)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco também! Mais uma vez foi-nos retirada precipitação em relação ao previsto à uns dias. Mais um dia de chuva fraca com acumulações  irrisórias.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2014 às 09:35)

Mais um dia enfadonho em que somente o interior vai acumular alguma coisa de jeito ....

Brrrr !!

EDIT: Já agora estive comparando as diferenças entre litoral e interior e constato que tal como se suspeitava a Serra do Caldeirão é o penico do Algarve em especial Loulé que já leva cerca de 82 mm acumulados durante este mês !

No litoral ainda mal se passou dos 20 mm, e perfila-se o 4º mês consecutivo abaixo da média por estas bandas !


----------



## sielwolf (11 Fev 2014 às 10:50)

Chove ininterruptamente desde as 8h da manhã em Monchique. Boa acumulação até ao momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Fev 2014 às 11:56)

Aqui também chove ininterruptamente desde de madrugada, ainda não parou nem um segundo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Fev 2014 às 12:00)

Aqui apenas chuviscos e sábado já vem o AA


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2014 às 12:32)

Por aqui também chove desde cerca das 06h  e apesar de não ser nenhum dilúvio é sempre bom vê-la cair. Claro que com o vento à mistura acaba por parecer mais do que na realidade é.

Registo até ao momento 6,4mm.
A temperatura tem vindo a subir lentamente e já registo agora 9,1ºC que é a máxima do dia. 
O vento que também tem algum destaque é do quadrante SSW - S e já me deu uma rajada de  	51,5 km/h N às 09h48.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Fev 2014 às 14:35)

Continua a chover quase sem parar, desde as 08h... mas a intensidade é tal que ainda só tenho* 3mm *acumulados no Sítio das Fontes...


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2014 às 15:37)

Hoje não me posso queixar! Já vou com 15,2mm e agora chove moderadamente!
Hoje para aqui o GFS acertou na previsão da precipitação por defeito, pelo que estou a ver. É que é sempre por excesso... 

O vento acalmou entretanto!

Aqui fica uma imagem do momento:







A temperatura, essa, continua a sua subida e já vou nos 12,2ºC


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2014 às 15:40)

Enquanto isso Loulé já vai com 11 mm, o penico do Algarve, e nos outros locais uma manhã inteira de chuva e principio de tarde e nem sequer ainda chegou aos 4 mm no dia de hoje !

Loulé já vai a caminho dos 90 mm este mês e nos outros locais nem aos 30 mm ainda chegaram ....


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Fev 2014 às 16:39)

Ainda do rescaldo da Stephanie, sinais de trânsito completamente espatifados no chão na zona industrial, mais parece que lhe passaram camiões por cima...


----------



## trovoadas (11 Fev 2014 às 16:40)

Almancil só vai com 2mm o que me parece estranho...estive de manhã na zona das 4 estradas mais concretamente perto do Aquashow que ainda é mais a SUL e choveu bem mais do que isso, isto só até às 13h porque até agora deve ter chovido mais um pouco. 
A precipitação deve de estar a passar desta zona para Norte.
Analisando as imagens de radar mais concretamente as do radar de cavalos-Loulé eu diria que com  a deslocação que a massa de ar está a ter (Oeste-Leste) a própria serra de Monchique e depois as serras do barrocal de Silves para Leste tem influência na precipitação verificada.
Dá a entender que mais a Norte em pleno Caldeirão a precipitação é menor mas pode ser falha do radar por estar tão perto dessa zona.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2014 às 17:14)

trovoadas disse:


> Almancil só vai com 2mm o que me parece estranho...estive de manhã na zona das 4 estradas mais concretamente perto do Aquashow que ainda é mais a SUL e choveu bem mais do que isso, isto só até às 13h porque até agora deve ter chovido mais um pouco.
> A precipitação deve de estar a passar desta zona para Norte.
> Analisando as imagens de radar mais concretamente as do radar de cavalos-Loulé eu diria que com  a deslocação que a massa de ar está a ter (Oeste-Leste) a própria serra de Monchique e depois as serras do barrocal de Silves para Leste tem influência na precipitação verificada.
> Dá a entender que mais a Norte em pleno Caldeirão a precipitação é menor mas pode ser falha do radar por estar tão perto dessa zona.


, 

Porque a estação de Almancil não fica em Almancil mas bem mais a sul basicamente em Vale do Lobo e a precipitação passa mais junto ás Serras ... mais um dia claro de contraste entre Litoral e Interior no que toca ao Algarve !


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2014 às 17:15)

trovoadas disse:


> Almancil só vai com 2mm o que me parece estranho...estive de manhã na zona das 4 estradas mais concretamente perto do Aquashow que ainda é mais a SUL e choveu bem mais do que isso, isto só até às 13h porque até agora deve ter chovido mais um pouco.
> A precipitação deve de estar a passar desta zona para Norte.
> Analisando as imagens de radar mais concretamente as do radar de cavalos-Loulé eu diria que com  a deslocação que a massa de ar está a ter (Oeste-Leste) a própria serra de Monchique e depois as serras do barrocal de Silves para Leste tem influência na precipitação verificada.
> Dá a entender que mais a Norte em pleno Caldeirão a precipitação é menor mas pode ser falha do radar por estar tão perto dessa zona.


Exactamente tudo o que está demasiado proximo do Radar obviamente não consegue registar bem ... !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Fev 2014 às 17:58)

Tarde de chuva fraca a moderada


----------



## trepkos (11 Fev 2014 às 18:18)

trepkos disse:


> Depois das chuvas, as enchentes. A estrada estava cortada neste ponto, como de resto acontece todos os invernos com a chuva. Este rapaz achou que tinha um barco e resolveu passar. Por sorte não acabou em tragédia, obrigando os bombeiros de Montemor a um arriscado resgate, foi no porto das lãs em Montemor-o-novo.



Hoje tinham morrido. Hoje estava assim:


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2014 às 23:03)

Estremoz: chuva  moderada e contínua durante todo o período diurno, por vezes puxada a vento. Por agora, uma pausa na precipitação...


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2014 às 08:07)

Bom dia. 

Após um dia de chuva como eu gosto em que registrei um acumulado de 17,6mm, amanheceu com nevoeiro cerrado e uma temperatura de 8,7ºC

O panorama lá fora:


----------



## trovoadas (12 Fev 2014 às 09:47)

Por aqui manhã de chuva fraca e muito nevoeiro. De acordo com os dizeres populares em que há o bem chovido e o mal chovido certamente nos últimos tempos estamos numa fase de "bem chovido". 
Esta aguinha fica toda nos solos!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Fev 2014 às 10:11)

Manhã de nevoeiro


----------



## Aurélio (12 Fev 2014 às 11:32)

Qual bem chovido ou mal chovido, isto só está bom é para uma coisa .... dormir !

Não é por acaso que apenas me levantei agora ... hoje que estou de folga !


----------



## trovoadas (12 Fev 2014 às 12:08)

Sol a querer aparecer agora depois de uma manha de nevoeiro com períodos de chuva fraca. A ver se a tarde já é menos húmida.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Fev 2014 às 13:49)

Loulé a chegar aos 100mm enquanto Almancil nem aos 35 chega. Mesmo sabendo que a estação não é em Almancil mas sim Vale do Lobo, para quem conhece as distâncias não deixa de ser quase surreal. Além disso a diferença de altitudes não é assim tão grande (130m de diferença).

Continua a chuva fraca por aqui depois de o sol já se ter mostrado por breves instantes.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Fev 2014 às 16:06)

Boas

A reportar de Fonte de Apra - Loulé


Temperatura: 13,89ºc

Precipitação (desde as 13h): 0,7mm

Vento  (médio): abaixo dos 10km/h

Radiação: 35,3 w/m2

Hr (%) :100%

P.s: Ainda sem software para tratar os dados...vai ser complicado com este datalogger


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2014 às 16:39)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas
> 
> A reportar de Fonte de Apra - Loulé
> 
> ...



Ora viva!

E que estação é trovoadas? Pensas vir a partilhar os dados online?
Em todo o caso parabéns! 


Por aqui dia de chuviscos e até ao momento ainda não passei dos 0,4mm.

A temperatura tem subido bem e já registei uma máxima de 14,3ºC até agora.

Neste chuvisca e a temperatura actual é de 13,9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2014 às 22:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com um capacete de nuvens baixo na zona da serra. Vai chuviscando e tem sido assim os dias. 

Levo acumulados até ao momento, neste mês 28 mm e hoje sigo com 2 mm. 

Nunca mais vem o sol que este tempo causa-me tédio, mais vale chover 40 mm em 2 horas do que levar uma semana inteira quase sem sol e a chover metade.

Sigo com 15.0ºC e a humidade deve rondar os 100% está tudo mais húmido do que o carapau.


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2014 às 23:16)

Chuva miudinha.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2014 às 23:55)

EStremoz: dia marcado por alguns períodos de chuva e neblina/nebulosidade baixa.


----------



## Sulman (13 Fev 2014 às 01:39)

Já vi que temos mais um Arraiolense no forum! De qualquer forma relatar.

Na segunda-feira, cerca das 12:30 graupel em Arraiolos. Pelas 15:30h nevou em Arraiolos durante alguns minutos. Não sei se o meu conterrâneo tem algum registo.

Por agora chuva fraca e 8º de Temperatura. A ribeira do Divor está cheia e a Albufeira de Divor está prestes a descarregar, o que irá contribuir para o aumento do nível das Águas do Sorraia.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2014 às 08:04)

Chuva muito forte durante a noite, acumulando cerca de 10mm em menos de uma hora, e continua a chover moderado. 17mm.


----------



## Agreste (13 Fev 2014 às 17:53)

Para o nevoeiro chegar aqui a Faro, hoje deve ser o pior dia. Aliás estive em Loulé e estava cerrado, este tecto de nuvens está mesmo muito baixo.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2014 às 23:07)

Estremoz: madrugada e início da manhã com chuva forte  Algum sol durante a tarde


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2014 às 23:38)

Essas manchas e subsequentes aguaceiros deram 31,5mm por aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2014 às 09:50)

Vento moderado a forte com rajadas.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Fev 2014 às 10:28)

actioman disse:


> Ora viva!
> 
> E que estação é trovoadas? Pensas vir a partilhar os dados online?
> Em todo o caso parabéns!
> ...



Boas

A estação não é minha mas não me importava Esta pertence ao parque fotovoltaico de Apra-Loulé. Calhou-me a tarefa de a instalar e é pena não conseguir disponibilizar os dados online. O datalogger instalado tem software próprio que não foi contratado. Estava a ver se conseguia uma alternativa mas parece difícil. Os dados vão ficar disponíveis apenas internamente para a Martifer
É uma pena pois já tive conhecimento que por exemplo em Tunes e Ferreiras, também em parques fotovoltaicos existem outras estações completas.


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2014 às 18:06)

Bem por aqui já chove fraco, vento forte, com rajadas, a ultima rajada foi de 48.9km/h. Tactual 11,8ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2014 às 18:10)

Cortina de chuva megalómana... 51,5 km/h e chove moderado, vai descarregar bem . 12,9ºC.

http://i.imgur.com/9OvH0uH.jpg

Edit: Chove forte.


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2014 às 18:11)

Bem já não chove assim tão fraco, até pelo contrario...


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2014 às 18:17)

Vamos ver se rende alguns mm...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Fev 2014 às 20:49)

Começa a chover em Serpa!


----------



## aoc36 (14 Fev 2014 às 20:58)

acabou de chuver e rendeu cerca 0.5mm


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Fev 2014 às 21:36)

5,1mm acumulados hoje até ao momento


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2014 às 22:00)

Por aqui conto com 6.1mm. O vento acalmou bastante, quase perto do nulo.


----------



## Agreste (14 Fev 2014 às 22:23)

Choveu em Faro, molhou o chão. 

0,2mm segundo a estação do MikeCT.


----------



## MikeCT (15 Fev 2014 às 12:52)

Parece mentira que em 12 dias seguidos com precipitação, Faro tenha acumulado apenas 26,4mm...cada vez chove menos em marrocos


----------



## james (15 Fev 2014 às 13:02)

MikeCT disse:


> Parece mentira que em 12 dias seguidos com precipitação, Faro tenha acumulado apenas 26,4mm...cada vez chove menos em marrocos



Onde para aquele regime torrencial  mediterranico que era tao carateristico do Algarve , em que parecia que chovia tudo de uma vez e o ceu parecia que ia desabar ?

Eu estive no Algarve no inverno de 89 e noutro proximo e lembro - me que chovia , que o S . Pedro parecia que queria despejar a a agua toda de uma vez !


----------



## MikeCT (15 Fev 2014 às 13:41)

james disse:


> Onde para aquele regime torrencial  mediterranico que era tao carateristico do Algarve , em que parecia que chovia tudo de uma vez e o ceu parecia que ia desabar ?
> 
> Eu estive no Algarve no inverno de 89 e noutro proximo e lembro - me que chovia , que o S . Pedro parecia que queria despejar a a agua toda de uma vez !



Tenho outra estação 15km a norte de Faro em zona de serra (zona de S. Brás - encosta norte do serro do botelho) e os valores acumulados são completamente diferentes.Este mês acumula perto de 100mm
O S. Pedro mudou-se mais para norte


----------



## Agreste (15 Fev 2014 às 16:22)

MikeCT disse:


> Parece mentira que em 12 dias seguidos com precipitação, Faro tenha acumulado apenas 26,4mm...cada vez chove menos em marrocos



A tua estação é a referência aqui porque a do IPMA não marca precipitação e da direcção regional de agricultura no patacão só mostra dados após o final de cada mês. A da região de turismo do algarve nem vale a pena escrever pra lá, eles não querem saber.


----------



## Agreste (15 Fev 2014 às 16:24)

MikeCT disse:


> Tenho outra estação 15km a norte de Faro em zona de serra (zona de S. Brás - encosta norte do serro do botelho) e os valores acumulados são completamente diferentes.Este mês acumula perto de 100mm
> O S. Pedro mudou-se mais para norte



Se estiver online...


----------



## amando96 (15 Fev 2014 às 16:29)

Cerro do botelho não é bem Serra, ainda é bastante barrocal, considero serra a partir da fonte férrea, é onde as diferenças de flora e terreno se começam a notar muito mais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2014 às 16:39)

james disse:


> Onde para aquele regime torrencial  mediterranico que era tao carateristico do Algarve , em que parecia que chovia tudo de uma vez e o ceu parecia que ia desabar ?
> 
> Eu estive no Algarve no inverno de 89 e noutro proximo e lembro - me que chovia , que o S . Pedro parecia que queria despejar a a agua toda de uma vez !



Esse sempre foi, é e será o regime de precipitação no Algarve. Por mais que os algarvios lamentam-se, chorem e dêem cabeçadas na parede esse é o verdadeiro regime de precipitação no Algarve mais litoral e mais a sotavento do que a barlavento.

James também esse foi um ano memorável e o Algarve teve tanta precipitação como o Norte.  Esse ano foi quando os algarvios da minha idade ficaram mal habituados.  Se formos ver, mesmo nos anos mais recentes isso aconteceu, em Outubro do ano passado, em Setembro de 2008 e 18 de Maio de 2011. O Algarve tem um clima mais dependente das cut-off's, um ano que elas sejam raras ou não existem, a média da precipitação fica logo abaixo da média, a partir de agora começa a fase mais animadora para nós até final de Maio e depois é entre Setembro e Dezembro.


----------



## MikeCT (15 Fev 2014 às 22:16)

Agreste disse:


> Se estiver online...



Boa noite Agreste, não está online, não tem ligação à net.


----------



## MikeCT (15 Fev 2014 às 22:33)

amando96 disse:


> Cerro do botelho não é bem Serra, ainda é bastante barrocal, considero serra a partir da fonte férrea, é onde as diferenças de flora e terreno se começam a notar muito mais.



Tens toda a razão amando96, é barrocal apesar dos 320m de altitude, mas em termos de clima parece serra


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2014 às 22:36)

Por Elvas ainda ficaram registados no presente dia 3,2mm em chuviscos que foram  caindo até perto das 04h. Estava à espera de um pouquito mais...

De qualquer modo a minha estação alcançou mais um record desde Abril de 2010, com 12 dias seguidos com precipitação! 
Tenho para já o Fevereiro mais chuvoso desde então com um total de precipitação acumulada de 76,6mm. A normal 71-00 do IPMA para a minha cidade em Fevereiro é de 54,6mm. Ou seja já levamos mais 20mm.
Apesar de na cidade não ter chovido tanto como no restante Alto Alentejo, já se conseguem ver campos saturados de água um pouco por todo o lado. 

Ainda hoje fiz o percurso Elvas Abrantes e os regatos pareciam ribeiras e as ribeiras autênticos rios!

A barragem do Caia, a maior do Distrito de Portalegre, já fez também descargas e está com cerca de 92% dos seus 185 milhões de metros cúbicos.

Neste momento meteoelvas segue com 7,6ºC que é a mínima do dia. A máxima foi de 13,1ºC pelas 13h43.

Abraço


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Fev 2014 às 04:20)

3,7ºC. 2,5ºC em baixo, inversão térmica.

12 dias seguidos com precipitação também, igualmente recorde, desde Setembro 2011.


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Fev 2014 às 12:49)

Várzea de Aljezur, no caminho para a Amoreira. 

Não é normal, tendo em conta que no Algarve não tem chovido tanto assim. Será que a tempestade Hércules assoreou mesmo por completo a saída no mar e está a reter esta água toda? Sabes alguma coisa sobre isso, Agreste?


----------



## Agreste (16 Fev 2014 às 17:47)

Pode ser um dos motivos mas essa foto não é de hoje certamente.

a malta do BTMMTT - The Understands, Aljezur BTT Team esta manhã...


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Fev 2014 às 01:03)

Agreste disse:


> Pode ser um dos motivos mas essa foto não é de hoje certamente.



A foto foi de dia 11 de Fevereiro, segundo vi no facebook da Quinta Pero Vicente (Rogil).

De facto, a foz completamente fechada não está, segundo essas fotos, mas também parece estar bem assoreada com pouca água a correr. Só vendo mesmo, não me parece ter chovido o suficiente para uma cheia daquelas no vale.


----------



## Agreste (17 Fev 2014 às 09:57)

Parecem-me mais ser de março de 2013 do que deste ano... Pra fazer isto são precisas grandes marés que só acontecem no equinócio e um período de muita chuva. Isto é mesmo muita água. (Fotos do António Carvalho)































Posso garantir-te que no dia 31 de março de 2013, mês mais chuvoso de sempre a ribeira tinha um pouco mais água do que nesta foto (29 - 12 - 2009)






Estas são de 29 de março do ano passado.


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Fev 2014 às 10:04)

Sim, vendo essas fotos não há dúvidas então que foi o ano passado. Como a que mostrei só foi publicada a 11 de Fevereiro passado, induziu-me em erro. 

Mas obrigado por essas fotos, são absolutamente magníficas para quem conhece bem o local, é muita água mesmo, seja o ano passado, este ano ou outro qualquer


----------



## Agreste (17 Fev 2014 às 10:10)

A ribeira pode estar tapada de areia mas toda esta água tem de vir de algum lado e não choveu pra fazer isto. As marés também não eram suficientes creio eu. Não sei se são ou não deste mês de fevereiro, podem ser mas tenho as minhas dúvidas.

Editado: Não falei com o autor das fotos mas já falei com outras pessoas que viram, portanto não há dúvidas que isto se passou mesmo no dia 11, efeito da maré e da água da ribeira que está tapada de areia. Formou-se uma enorme lagoa com talvez uns 2 km de comprimento e 500 metros de largura em alguns locais.


----------



## Agreste (17 Fev 2014 às 15:53)

O céu a leste tem um bom aspecto... parece céu de trovoada mas está bastante distante. Deve estar no interior da Andaluzia.


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Fev 2014 às 18:32)

Agreste disse:


> A ribeira pode estar tapada de areia mas toda esta água tem de vir de algum lado e não choveu pra fazer isto. As marés também não eram suficientes creio eu. Não sei se são ou não deste mês de fevereiro, podem ser mas tenho as minhas dúvidas.
> 
> Editado: Não falei com o autor das fotos mas já falei com outras pessoas que viram, portanto não há dúvidas que isto se passou mesmo no dia 11, efeito da maré e da água da ribeira que está tapada de areia. Formou-se uma enorme lagoa com talvez uns 2 km de comprimento e 500 metros de largura em alguns locais.



Vamos ver se a ribeira abre naturalmente ou se vai ser preciso alguma intervenção. Também parece que a ribeira de Odeceixe está com problemas desde a tempestade Hércules, pois o mar empurrou a areia das dunas para cima da ribeira que atravessava atrás.


----------



## Agreste (17 Fev 2014 às 18:43)

Cenas de hoje... altoestratos africanos vs estratucumulos atlanticos. Coincidiram aqui por cima de Faro.











Podiam existir trovoadas do lado esquerdo mas claro estavam distantes. 











Do lado africano desenhavam-se filamentos finos, pedaços de algodão, na parte final ainda se formou uma lenticular fraca desfeita pela massa atlântica mais forte.






A massa africana... mais alta.






A massa atlântica... mais baixa.


----------



## actioman (17 Fev 2014 às 20:24)

Boas!

Por cá amanheceu com alguma geada. A mínima que registei na minha estação foi de 1,7ºC pelas 07h43 e realmente fiquei surpreso que tivesse baixado tanto. Houve pouco vento e dai ter conseguido este valor. 

A máxima ainda chegou aos 12,9ºC pelas 13h56 num dia marcado por céu pouco nublado sendo que temporariamente a nebulosidade aumentava e parecia que iria chover. Mas a frente muito franquita não conseguiu cá chegar.

Neste momento o mercúrio já desce a bom ritmo e registo agora 7,6ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Fev 2014 às 20:50)

9,4ºC muito estáveis devido ao famoso vento de NE que se recusa em sair daqui em situações de maior estabilidade.  Mínima de 4,4ºC.


----------



## Agreste (17 Fev 2014 às 22:03)

Sei que esteve a chover em Aljezur mas a "frente" estagnou de tal forma que pelo radar ainda não passou de Portimão...


----------



## ecobcg (17 Fev 2014 às 22:17)

Aqui por Silves começou a chuviscar há pouco...ainda não molhou muito...
Sigo com 11,7ºC e 89% de humidade, com vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2014 às 00:20)

2 horas depois anda por Albufeira e está já quase dissipada... não consegue chover.


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2014 às 08:57)

Céu limpo. Dia soalheiro.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Fev 2014 às 13:53)

Por aqui já dá ares a Primavera Não tanto pela temperatura (14/15ºc) mas pelo sol radioso e pelas muitas flores que já começam a desabrochar. 
Oficialmente a nossa Primavera está aí à porta!


----------



## Agreste (19 Fev 2014 às 12:31)

A manhã começou agradável mas já está a ficar nublado... Lá vão eles, temos boas pendentes no Algarve com mais de 10% de inclinação mas são todas muito curtas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Fev 2014 às 22:21)

Boas, por aqui, manhã com algumas nuvens mas a tarde já foi soalheira.

Máxima: 16.6ºC
mínima: 7.3ºC

No final da etapa de hoje da Volta ao Algarve eis o insólito aconteceu 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVHpYRe7g8g


----------



## actioman (21 Fev 2014 às 02:28)

Boa noite pessoal!

O dia que acabou à pouco deixou ainda 1,4mm de precipitação acumulada! 

Foi um dia marcado pelas nuvens e pelo chuviscos. Só já perto das 20h é que choveu mais a sério.

A máxima foi de 14,9°C pelas 13h50 e a mínima do dia foi atingida às 23h57 com 8,9°C.

Neste momento céu com  alguma nebulosidade e 7,9ºC.

Só um aparte. Parabéns à malta do Algarve, têm ai um pelotão de participantes de tirar o chapéu. Apesar de ser tão perto tenho pena de não ter disponibilidade para ir ver o nosso Rui Costa!


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Fev 2014 às 15:04)

Este registo deve ter escapado a alguns mas parece que...
http://meteoglobal.ipma.pt/relatos/neve-no-alto-alentenjo
http://meteoglobal.ipma.pt/relatos/neve-no-alto-alentenjo-1?from_page=meteoglobal_view

Dia 17 chegou a nevar na Serra.

Bom, 10,4ºC e 60% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2014 às 22:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado tornando-se nublado durante a tarde. 

Máxima: 16.2ºC
mínima: 8.3ºC 
actual: 8.5ºC

As cegonhas começaram a regressar a Olhão é sinal que a Primavera vem aí.

Fevereiro pode ainda ter alguma precipitação na próxima 2ª feira, mas tendo por base a normal climatológica 1981-2000 de Faro, levo com apenas 55.9 % em relação à média já incluindo este mês.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Fev 2014 às 10:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado tornando-se nublado durante a tarde.
> 
> Máxima: 16.2ºC
> mínima: 8.3ºC
> ...



A tendência é para que a partir de Segunda feira o tempo melhore bastante por estas bandas talvez já com umas mostras de Primavera. Aliás esta semana já senti um arzinho a Primavera que apenas não foi tão notório pela temperatura que  ainda anda abaixo dos 18ºc. A questão daqui para a frente será mais a temperatura porque precipitação nem vê-la.

Bom em relação a este quase final de Inverno, por aqui vai-se notando uma subida do lençol freático, muito lenta e que apenas foi notória nestes últimos dias com alguns nascentes a começarem a correr. Nada de extraordinário pois normalmente isto acontece no mês de Dezembro e ainda mais quando não se avizinha nada de relevo para os próximos tempos. Janeiro/Fevereiro apesar de terem sido húmidos, (por aqui) não vão chegar a Novembro/Dezembro normais.
O destaque vai, ainda assim, para esta zona que mantêm o título de "penico" do Algarve pois comparado com zonas 5km mais a sul leva umas 3x mais precipitação.

Bom a manhã segue:

Temperatura: 15,62ºc
Pressão: 1028,78hpa
Vento: fraco a nulo (média de 2km/h) 
Humidade:56,7%


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Fev 2014 às 13:33)

Tarde bastante agradável com 16,8ºC neste momento


----------



## actioman (22 Fev 2014 às 16:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> Este registo deve ter escapado a alguns mas parece que...
> http://meteoglobal.ipma.pt/relatos/neve-no-alto-alentenjo
> http://meteoglobal.ipma.pt/relatos/neve-no-alto-alentenjo-1?from_page=meteoglobal_view
> 
> ...



Vamos por partes:

Nesse dia houve precipitação? Que eu tenha memória, não!

Aqui ficam os gráficos da precipitação nas duas EMAs do IPMA que existem em Portalegre;

EMA Portalegre (cidade):







EMA Portalegre (serra)






E aqui ficam os dados horários da temperatura para esta mesma EMA de Portalegre (serra):






Ou seja não houve precipitação e a temperatura esteve muito elevada para tal fenómeno. Que até poderia ser muito localizado, porque não? Já aqui assistimos a muitas coisas que desafiam a ciência e os seus moldes por vezes muito quadriculados. E esta visão mais dúctil que nós amadores temos, também é uma das mais valias destas comunidades! 

Para reforçar a ideia temos aqui ainda os registos das duas EMAs amadoras que a cidade têm, a do colega SpiderVV e do colega Talingas.

- Registo do dia 17/02/2014 da estação do SpiderVV
- Registo do dia 17/02/2014 da estação do Talingas


Mas alguns perguntar-se-ão porquê esta minha insistência ou desconfiança...

É que a fotografia que o dito observador do fenómeno publicou é minha!  

Podem vê-la num tópico do saudoso ano 2009 com o título: "Chuva, Neve e Granizo - «Bóris» 20 Janeiro 2009"

E aqui fica a imagem em questão:







É por estas e por outras que mais vale, sempre que possível, deixar uma marca de água nas fotos, pois infelizmente aparecem estes "artistas" a tomar como seu o que é de outros e ainda por cima para corroborar falácias descaradas!
Evidentemente vou informar o IPMA, que possivelmente nem vai ligar nenhuma, já que o projecto Meteoglobal parece ser algo completamente moribundo e com marcado desinteresse.

Conclusão, não afirmo a pés juntos que tudo seja mentira, mas... não dou mais de 5% de credibilidade! 

Voltando ao tema do seguimento:
Por cá, até ao momento, a mínima foi de 3,8°C pelas 07h47 e a máxima de 12,3°C pelas 12h49.
Já tive um momento de chuvisco há cerca de 40 minutos que ainda deu para molhar a estrada, mas nada mais que isso! .

Em todo o caso o mês segue acima da média com 78mm acumulados.

Abraço à comunidade.

P.S.- Spider tu que até és um bom observador, acho que foste levado pelo desejo de ver o branco elemento!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Fev 2014 às 22:21)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo mas com nebulosidade na zona serrana.

Máxima: 16.0ºC
mínima: 4.7ºC
actual: 7.9ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Fev 2014 às 10:17)

actioman disse:


> P.S.- Spider tu que até és um bom observador, acho que foste levado pelo desejo de ver o branco elemento!



Pois, provavelmente  a foto parecia me extremamente familiar mas não estava a reconhecer de onde por isso considerei verdadeira. Nem me ocorreu que não tinha havido precipitação no dia 17...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Fev 2014 às 15:11)

17,2ºc


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2014 às 16:26)

Sem chuva mas escureceu de uma forma parecia que vinha uma grande chuvada. Céu muito nublado.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Fev 2014 às 21:11)

Por aqui já chove!
Podem acompanhar através da webcam: http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## talingas (23 Fev 2014 às 22:00)

Por aqui começou agora a chuvinha...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (24 Fev 2014 às 13:18)

Aguaceiro forte na A6 entre Évora e Montemor.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Fev 2014 às 14:12)

Por aqui, Fonte de Apra, acumulou quase tanto quanto ontem num belo aguaceiro à pouco. 

Segue com 4.2 mm hoje e ontem acumulou 6,5mm.

Temperatura de 11ºc


----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2014 às 14:51)

Todo o dia de sol... tempo escuro a norte.


----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2014 às 16:50)

10 minutos de chuva fraca para fazer levantar o pó do chão. 

2,4mm ontem e 0,2mm hoje na estação do MikeCT.


----------



## actioman (24 Fev 2014 às 21:37)

Por Elvas ontem ainda acumulou 0,8mm, sendo que apenas 0,6mm firam deixados pela frente. Os restantes 0,2mm foram oriundos do nevoeiro matinal.

Hoje o dia foi de céu parcialmente coberto e sem precipitação acumulada. Pingou de forma tímida e muito dispersa, mas sem acumular.

A máxima foi de 13,7ºC e de uma forma geral hoje esteve mais fresco. Com o vento a soprar por vezes de forma bem notória (rajada máxima de 40,2 km/h - 15h48) a sensação térmica era desagradável, em especial à sombra.

Neste momento 8,6ºC e céu encoberto.

Abraço.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Fev 2014 às 16:26)




----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Fev 2014 às 21:58)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


>



Belo halo de 22º!


----------



## Agreste (25 Fev 2014 às 22:09)

Dia tranquilo aqui no sotavento... muita nuvem que não deu em nada.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Fev 2014 às 22:53)

Dia calmo por aqui também...céu muito nublado e escuro boa parte do dia e a prometer chuva mas que não deu em nada. Ao fim da tarde melhorou substancialmente tornado-se o céu quase limpo.

A tendência agora é para que o Inverno se comece a desvanecer progressivamente com o avançar dos dias. Já temos muita radiação solar e o AA já anda por aí à espreita. Pelo Algarve poderá ou não começar o nosso "Inverno" em termos de precipitação porque o verdadeiro está muito fraquinho. 
Vamos aguardar...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2014 às 23:01)

trovoadas disse:


> Dia calmo por aqui também...céu muito nublado e escuro boa parte do dia e a prometer chuva mas que não deu em nada. Ao fim da tarde melhorou substancialmente tornado-se o céu quase limpo.
> 
> A tendência agora é para que o Inverno se comece a desvanecer progressivamente com o avançar dos dias. Já temos muita radiação solar e o AA já anda por aí à espreita. Pelo Algarve poderá ou não começar o nosso "Inverno" em termos de precipitação porque o verdadeiro está muito fraquinho.
> Vamos aguardar...



Este Inverno teve mais precipitação do que no ano passado, o mal foi o mês de Novembro que ficou bem abaixo da média. Tenho muitas dúvidas em relação ao nosso "Inverno" porque a 1ª quinzena de Março não mostra grande coisa e os modelos apontam para tempo seco. Só uma cut-off pode baralhar as contas, mas não podemos esquecer que o Inverno foi bastante activo no Norte e Centro e isso pode levar a que o AA venha e fique por cá. Mas isto é tudo suposições, quero é que a temperatura suba um pouco para que haja possibilidade para a instabilidade, porque sem trovoadas não chove nada de jeito.


----------



## amando96 (26 Fev 2014 às 10:09)

As ribeira ainda andam fraquinhas, passei pelo olho de paris e havia muito pouca água, tinha intenção de seguir a ribª de Algibre até mais à frente mas havia lama a mais.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Fev 2014 às 11:26)

Bom dia,

Dia sol e frio por estas bandas, previsão esta que se deverá estender ao longo da semana por aqui até ao Carnaval !

Palpita-me que este ano teremos uma Primavera mais para o seco, com Março muito seco, Abril normal e Maio muito seco.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Fev 2014 às 14:49)

amando96 disse:


> As ribeira ainda andam fraquinhas, passei pelo olho de paris e havia muito pouca água, tinha intenção de seguir a ribª de Algibre até mais à frente mas havia lama a mais.



Parece-me que não estamos tão mal como 2011/2012, por exemplo, mas é notório nos cursos de água que está a ser uma época fraquinha. Ainda assim este mês de Fevereiro foi bom pelo menos nas serras o que fez com que as ribeiras tomassem algum caudal. Agora é esperar por uma Primavera algo molhada...


----------



## trovoadas (26 Fev 2014 às 14:54)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Dia sol e frio por estas bandas, previsão esta que se deverá estender ao longo da semana por aqui até ao Carnaval !
> 
> Palpita-me que este ano teremos uma Primavera mais para o seco, com Março muito seco, Abril normal e Maio muito seco.



Bom pelo menos ao Sol aquece bem É a nossa vantagem aqui para estes lados apesar da temperatura não ser assim tão baixa ( à volta dos 15ºc), ainda assim à sombra e parado sente-se fresquinho!

Quanto à Primavera é sempre uma incógnita...para já parece que o mês de Março entrará seco mas não quer dizer que não mude logo na 2ª semana do mês. 
Março e Abril na média e depois um super Maio com trovoadas no caldeirão isso sim é que era...bom já é sonhar demais


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2014 às 16:36)

Nevoeiro denso e persistente todo o dia. 0,9mm, 11,7ºC actuais e é a máxima.


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2014 às 17:33)

Mais um dia em que nada se passou... Sol na parte da manhã e céu nublado na parte da tarde.


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2014 às 22:35)

Tarde de céu nublado. Dias que se repetem sempre iguais.


----------



## alentejano (8 Jun 2014 às 10:23)

Céu praticamente limpo e ausência de vento!.......só uma aragem! temperatura actual aqui no centro da cidade de 24,7


----------



## alentejano (8 Jun 2014 às 18:28)

Para quem não gostar do Verão esta um tempo optimo: céu com algumas nuvens quase sem vento e temperatura fresquinha : 25,2


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2014 às 18:29)

Estamos em Junho.


----------



## alentejano (10 Jun 2014 às 10:17)

Continuação deste tempo de porcaria!.....céu nublado, ar fresco temperaturas baixíssimas para esta época do ano! "21,1º".........parace que a troika foi embora e ate o Verão nos levou!...................


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2014 às 12:09)

alentejano disse:


> Continuação deste tempo de porcaria!.....céu nublado, ar fresco temperaturas baixíssimas para esta época do ano! "21,1º".........parace que a troika foi embora e ate o Verão nos levou!...................



Calma o calor vai vir é só uma questão de aguardar amanha já está calor e a partir de quinta tens o teu querido verão...

PS: e posta nos locais certos se faz favor...


----------



## alentejano (10 Jun 2014 às 12:27)

miguel disse:


> Calma o calor vai vir é só uma questão de aguardar amanha já está calor e a partir de quinta tens o teu querido verão...
> 
> PS: e posta nos locais certos se faz favor...



O que é isso de "locais certos"???????''' hein?


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2014 às 12:29)

alentejano disse:


> O que é isso de "locais certos"???????''' hein?



Aqui...
www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-sul-junho-2014-a-7722.html


----------



## alentejano (10 Jun 2014 às 12:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui...
> www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-sul-junho-2014-a-7722.html



e????? não é onde esta o comentário?


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2014 às 12:45)

lol não vale pena, continua a postar no tópico de Fevereiro.


----------



## alentejano (10 Jun 2014 às 12:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> lol não vale pena, continua a postar no tópico de Fevereiro.



AH! tens razão, não tinha reparado! abraço


----------

